# Why do so many people hate Windows 10?



## Dionicio3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I really don't understand, I have used it for about 6 months and haven't really ran in to any major issues. So what's the deal?


Edit: Now looks like a general Win10 discussion thread


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 15, 2017)

As far as i can tell:

1. resistance to change
2. difficulty adapting to changes
3. difficulty understanding why the changes are needed
4. irrational distrust of Microsoft.
5. difficulty troubleshooting the odd upgrade glitch

Really, Windows 10 is easily the best OS out there and will continue to improve. Microsoft will not suddenly turn around and revoke features or start forcing you to pay a subscription out of the blue, but the intention is to make an OS that is capable of being used indefinitely and can scale to whatever the future throws at it without needing to be replaced. Hell even if we go full Ghost in the Shell with eye implants as our computers, Windows 10 will still be a viable OS.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2017)

I hate all versions of Windows.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 15, 2017)

I used to have a nagging issue involving stuttering audio, but, thinking about it, that hasn't really happened in months, maybe since that big anniversary update. Other than that, I don't really have a problem with Windows 10, though I do have fond memories of Windows XP. I used that for the longest time, Vista period was not happy, and I didn't really use any other OS for an extensive period of time. Interestingly enough, part of that anniversary update was an easier time switching between audio output sources, which was a hassle before as it required opening the full interface and disabling one source, enabling another. Now it's just 3 quick clicks starting on the volume icon.

The timing was good to get Windows 10 early because in a year or so after, I think PKHex moved to a newer .NET Framework, which no longer supported Windows XP. In other words going to Windows 10 was basically an inevitability anyways. Other than the dreadful Vista, there's not much more bad to say when it comes to Windows, considering my PC using habits.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2017)

They hate Windows 10 because some people spread propaganda about being spied by Microsoft. They have been doing that since forever. It's not like they collect personal data to sell to shady companies, they just collect system reports to make updates and fix shit, usually.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 15, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> As far as i can tell:
> 
> 1. resistance to change
> 2. difficulty adapting to changes
> ...





VinsCool said:


> They hate Windows 10 because some people spread propaganda about being spied by Microsoft. They have been doing that since forever. It's not like they collect personal data to sell to shady companies, they just collect system reports to make updates and fix shit, usually.


All of this. People are just being moronic about it. There's been data collection since XP, this is just the first time MS has actually been transparent about it. Honestly, you give just as much data or more to Google or Apple through your smartphone, so I don't get why those same people are up in arms over this (still). Personally, if some corporate number cruncher wants to see what furry porn I'm looking at, I don't really give a fuck.


----------



## Friendsxix (Apr 15, 2017)

I hate Windows 10 due to the power it takes away from power users. I don't need my computer overwriting my drivers with different versions without my consent, nor do I need Cortana always running when I don't use her. I appreciate being in control of what my computer does, and don't like it restarting whenever it damn well pleases without my consent. Additionally, I like having the ability to pick-and-choose updates.

Do note that my opinions were formed the first month after it came out. I don't know if these issues were worked around in later updates, as I reinstalled Windows 7 when I couldn't take it anymore. The drivers thing was actually the last straw for me. The official Asus trackpad drivers for my laptop absolutely suck, so I kept using official Elantech drivers. Windows 10 didn't like that, and kept overwriting them on a daily basis.

(Also, no operating system should come with adverts enabled by default.)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2017)

Friendsxix said:


> I hate Windows 10 due to the power it takes away from power users. I don't need my computer overwriting my drivers with different versions without my consent, nor do I need Cortana always running when I don't use her. I appreciate being in control of what my computer does, and don't like it restarting whenever it damn well pleases without my consent. Additionally, I like having the ability to pick-and-choose updates.
> 
> Do note that my opinions were formed the first month after it came out. I don't know if these issues were worked around in later updates, as I reinstalled Windows 7 when I couldn't take it anymore. The drivers thing was actually the last straw for me. The official Asus trackpad drivers for my laptop absolutely suck, so I kept using official Elantech drivers. Windows 10 didn't like that, and kept overwriting them on a daily basis.
> 
> (Also, no operating system should come with adverts enabled by default.)


Regedit is where you should go look at, things can be disabled, or forced. That's how I set up my OS, and I'm happy that way


----------



## Friendsxix (Apr 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Regedit is where you should go look at, things can be disabled, or forced. That's how I set up my OS, and I'm happy that way


At the time when I had my drivers quandary, the official knowledgebase solution was to use a utility to disable driver updates temporarily (a fix that was said to revert weekly, iirc). The utility didn't even work, however -- an issue others echoed on forums at the time. In the end, the only way I could find to dodge driver updates was to completely disable Windows Updates. Again, this may have been fixed in a later update, but it was very off-putting for me at the start.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> They hate Windows 10 because some people spread propaganda about being spied by Microsoft. They have been doing that since forever. It's not like they collect personal data to sell to shady companies, they just collect system reports to make updates and fix shit, usually.



Oh yeah I did disable all their tracking stuff, I disabled Cortana, I followed various guides right from the start of setting up Windows 10, so as not to incur these little annoyances. Adding to that, removing most of their default apps. Once all that's stripped away, I think I did some tinkering with GodMode, there's really nothing else intrusive about Windows 10. I guess the flaw is having to remove its pest-like features, but after all that's done, it's just a mostly solid OS for me.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Oh yeah I did disable all their tracking stuff, I disabled Cortana, I followed various guides right from the start of setting up Windows 10, so as not to incur these little annoyances. Adding to that, removing most of their default apps. Once all that's stripped away, I think I did some tinkering with GodMode, there's really nothing else intrusive about Windows 10. I guess the flaw is having to remove its pest-like features, but after all that's done, it's just a mostly solid OS for me.


Yeah same here, I stripped a few things, mostly Cortona and a few usesless things like Telemetry (omg spyware) and some system addons I never use. I'm in full control and that's very enjoyable. In my opinion, Windows 10 is their best version, by far, despite the forced upgrade from older versions.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 15, 2017)

I can't hate windows 10, is the only way i can play xbox one games without a xbox one. Like killer instinct, ori and the blind forest. 

(Only had it for 3 days, with my new pc, works so well.)


----------



## Wizardkoer (Apr 15, 2017)

I quite hate the propaganda of Microsoft spying on you. YES, they do, do that BUT I'm pretty sure even Ubuntu spies on you from the moment you accept their Terms and Conditions but just because Ubuntu is open source everything is fine.

Few other points:

- New Start Menu. Even I hate this (not necessarily that it's bad) so I use StartisBack. There are many good and free alternatives.
- Settings "replacing" Control Panel. Yes many of the stuff is in the new Settings app but all the stuff I care about are in Control Panel. E.g. Uninstalling programs, power settings, etc.
- Windows Update cannot be disabled. Sure you can't in Control Panel or Settings, but this is *pure bullshit. Absolutely BULLSHIT.* All you have to do is go into services and disable the Windows Update Service. It takes 30 seconds.


But Windows 10's pros far outweighs the cons

A few advantages over Windows 7:

-Virtual Desktops. Oh I love this on my laptop 
- DirectX 12 (more specifically D3D12 API)
- Built in screen capture software-  actually pretty good, but used to be quite buggy.


In all honesty, one thing from Windows 8.1 I actually miss is the Charms bar. I grew so used to it back in the day.

All in all Windows 10 is a great OS and a good step up from Windows 7. BUT this isn't to say Windows 7 is bad; it's just growing old.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Really, Windows 10 is easily the best OS out there


This opinion made me laugh.
The only best OS to exist is Windows 7. No useless "Windows Store" shit, no forced updates, nothing.
I can atleast game on it, unlike Windows 10 which suddenly shuts down with random blue screens.

Oh, i don't have Xbox, or a PC which is a speed demon so why should i upgrade to it?
I dislike it's UI, useless features and other stuff which i don't want. So i'm not one of those people which don't want to accept something new, i just dislike it after testing it on my PC and laptop.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> This opinion made me laugh.
> The only best OS to exist is Windows 7. No useless "Windows Store" shit, no forced updates, nothing.
> I can atleast game on it, unlike Windows 10 which suddenly shuts down with random blue screens.


I had much more blue screens with Windows 8 alone, compared to 7 and 10 combined. No joke.
I had one BSOD on my laptop, and I was the responsible for it, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I had much more blue screens with Windows 8 alone, compared to 7 and 10 combined. No joke.
> I had one BSOD on my laptop, and I was the responsible for it, lol.


Same lol. I would get 5-7 BSODs daily with Windows 8, for unknown reasons.
That's why i'm sticking with Win7, i don't get BSODs at all.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 15, 2017)

they think mic is spying on them through their screens using this. which is 100% BS

i've never had one BSOD using windows 10 since day one when it was leaked online.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

most of them are still on the windows 8 salt train, or wearing tinfoil hats

also, updates to windows 10 are non-intrusive for the most part, unlike windows 7, it doesn't hog the drive and most of the system resources.

EDIT: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/itpro/windows/configure/windows-diagnostic-data


----------



## TVL (Apr 15, 2017)

If you dislike an OS there's an easy enough solution, use whatever you like. Works for consoles, movies, music etc. Some people just enjoy complaining.

Personally I think Win10 is awesome.


----------



## smf (Apr 15, 2017)

I always upgrade as soon as possible & live with the pain. If you are an early adopter then companies are more likely to deal with your support issues, as they see that those issues could sway public opinion. If you contact them in 10 years time to complain about a windows 10 driver incompatibility then they won't do anything for you, because it won't give them any value.

When Windows 95 came out people hung onto Windows 3.1 because they hated the start menu. People hated Windows XP when it came out and didn't want to let go of Windows 98. When Vista came out they wanted to hang onto XP, even Windows 7 didn't break that. Then Windows 8 took away the old start menu, that everyone hated when it first came out, so people still didn't upgrade. Windows 10 isn't perfect, no version of Windows is but then no software is.

I personally only run Windows 10 Pro, I know Home has a lot less control over certain things but you make that choice when you buy it.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 15, 2017)

one word: telemetry


----------



## netovsk (Apr 15, 2017)

Things I didn't like about it:

It's really obsessed with collecting your personal info and sending it to MS.

When I updated he just swapped the search bar for cortana, without the option to type my search terms again. I rolled back and disabled auto update.

Things I liked about it:

Ran like a charm on my 8 year old low-end netbook. Running window XP on a 1995 PC would be unimaginable back then.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 15, 2017)

You know, this thread has interesting timing. I just updated to the Creator's Update today, and so far I'm happy with it. Various performance tweaks, including a Game Mode embedded right into the OS. Managed to squeeze another frame or two out of my heavily modded Skyrim.
As I've stated previously, I don't really give a fuck if MS knows my choice in porn (hint, it's furry), and save for OneDrive, I tend to use a decent number of their "always on" UWP apps, like the Xbox app. The level of (near) effortless integration is perfect for me... Though I will admit I could never get Cortana to push notifications between my Android and my PC for some reason. Other than that, extremely minimal issues and the small amount of BSODs I've had (which are the fewest I've ever had on an MS platform, mind you) are a testament to the stability present in 10 versus its older brothers, and were also my own fault >.> . 10 is lighter, faster and stronger than any other Windows before it, and is the best experience I've ever had with the platform, and I've been using it since 3.1.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

Before the creators update I had lots of shit turned off like telemetry, super fetch and had the .NET framework 3.5 fix from services. Now I update and all my changes are reversed, Edge is my default browser, new apps have been pinned to my taskbar. Cortana now appears and gives me notifications when I previously had just a search bar. all without my consent.

TLDR It's not a bad operating system, it's just it reversed changes and forced shit apps on you instead.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 15, 2017)

Jack54782 said:


> Before the creators update I had lots of shit turned off like telemetry, super fetch and had the .NET framework 3.5 fix from services. Now I update and all my changes are reversed, Edge is my default browser, new apps have been pinned to my taskbar all without my consent.
> 
> TLDR It's not a bad operating system, it's just it reversed changes and forced shit apps on you instead.


Weird that people kept on saying that the default browser got reset, mine stayed on Firefox. Other than that, only common filetypes had their defaults reverted for me, such as a .BMP or .MP3. More uncommon stuff like .BIN files stayed on HxD, for example. But that takes just a couple of seconds to change back. I guess the update was extensive enough that it had to be treated partially like a regular upgrade/install.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 15, 2017)

windows 10 enterprise would be the best version as it disables telemetry pretty much completely and runs alot better (tho its mostly used for i.t.)


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 15, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> windows 10 enterprise would be the best version as it disables telemetry pretty much completely and runs alot better (tho its mostly used for i.t.)


Business and server OS versions of Windows typically see no improvement in resource management or performance. It's more cost effective for the end user to manually disable stuff they don't want in a standard Windows version. Well, unless you're pirating the OS, then money isn't a factor. But still.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2017)

Jack54782 said:


> Before the creators update I had lots of shit turned off like telemetry, super fetch and had the .NET framework 3.5 fix from services. Now I update and all my changes are reversed, Edge is my default browser, new apps have been pinned to my taskbar. Cortana now appears and gives me notifications when I previously had just a search bar. all without my consent.


The anniversary update did that to me, but that only took 30 seconds to fix.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 15, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Business and server OS versions of Windows typically see no improvement in resource management or performance. It's more cost effective for the end user to manually disable stuff they don't want in a standard Windows version. Well, unless you're pirating the OS, then money isn't a factor. But still.


enterprise is nethier business or server. its not even sold on the micosoft site. its only sold through msdn and mostly used for i.t. professionals


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 15, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> enterprise is nethier business or server. its not even sold on the micosoft site. its only sold through msdn and mostly used for i.t. professionals


You _might_ see a small uptick on that (I misread your original post, apologies), but I wouldn't put it past the OS to have potential issues doing stuff consumer-level versions of the same OS take for granted, due to increased security. Or, who knows, I could be totally wrong.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2017)

Besides the ethical, technical, and telemetry stuff, I just think it's window interface is ugly when compared to Linux Mint's Mint-X theme and have found that I prefer the Cinnamon desktop and would even go as far to say that it (ironically enough in my own opinion) unquestionably triumphs over every other.
For the ethical and telemetry stuff this video by Joe Collins really opened my eyes to the fact that the allocations of Windows 10 being hardened spyware where true and are still true to this day.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 15, 2017)

netovsk said:


> It's really obsessed with collecting your personal info and sending it to MS.


you can turn ALL this off before while 1st installing.


----------



## netovsk (Apr 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> you can turn ALL this off before while 1st installing.



Never installed it so I wouldn't know.

My 1st contact with W10 was a free upgrade from Win7.
My 2nd one was pre-installed with new laptop.

Good to know.


----------



## Flashed (Apr 15, 2017)

I love Windows 10


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2017)

Only actual thing I hate about 10 is the upgrade method.
It's stupid, pointless and messes up drivers.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 15, 2017)

The only thing I dislike about the Windows Update method is the fact that updates are installed when shutting down the computer. We occasionally have power outages here, and I have purchased a UPS to protect against such outages. If we have a power outage at the same time some updates need to be installed, what happens then? I just have to watch the updates being applied until the UPS runs out, all the time the computer stares at me and smugly tells me "Do not turn off the power while updates are being applied"...


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 15, 2017)

First of all - Spyware. Second, Windows 10 Home has little control over updates. Thankfully, I only have Home on one device, and both my Surface and my desktop have either Pro or Education. I only use Windows for gaming, tbh. Working on a Linux system just feels right to me.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

I haven't upgraded from 7 for various reasons, mostly due to games.  With the advent of the update, various places had reported games not running as well compared to 7, so I'm gonna stick to my 7 install for a few years until both the programmers get used to the new directories and hackers sink their teeth into it to make it dance.  I don't really care about other things, if windows tries to send data off and I can't software disable it, I'll just firewall my router.

The other issue I have is compatability (again due to games), most older games that were poorly designed in the first place just break with windows 10 (in my case, specifically referring to visual novels).  I see zero reason to update to take away whatever I can do now.

Finally, the bottom line still stands, Windows 7 still has 50% market share.  Any games developer would be insane to not optimize for it.  Directx12 can try and push Windows 10 as much as it pleases, but until Windows 7 starts to topple, no game is going to enforce it.  We currently have a mutual reinforcing structure and it probably won't change any time soon.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Apr 15, 2017)

1. Windows 10 Spying Edition (the only edition)
2. Forced Updates (especially at the beginning)
3. Messed up settings/control panel
4. For some, how Win 10 handles DNS-es (ask all major VPN providers)


----------



## mariusrhpsd (Apr 15, 2017)

_nvm_


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 15, 2017)

Update nags, forced updates/upgrades, Issues arriving from said updates, shite start menu (<3 classicshell), file association resetting, firewall pop up resetting. All in all it isn't too bad compared to 7. But microsoft really forced it down everyone's throat which is why people dislike it.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 15, 2017)

The only downside I found was there was that some games are so slow or don't even want to start because Windows 10 makes it so my "graphics card needs updating", which on Windows 7 never said that.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Apr 15, 2017)

As a technician I hate the current model of the OS, it's half legacy and half current when it comes to the back-end. 

Stuff in control panel still gives more resource info, but the default "modern" go-to sections for devices, system info, etc is very slim with little to no properties or device information which is tedious if you're trying to install your own driver because windows failed at finding a suitable one. 

It feels like parts of a person painfully grafted into a machine in a way that renders the person part inoperable.

Not to mention the alarming amount of phone-home it does that I have to run DWS10 to remove, so it runs efficiently on systems it already should be running efficiently on. 

Incredibly shady.


----------



## evandixon (Apr 15, 2017)

Friendsxix said:


> (Also, no operating system should come with adverts enabled by default.)


The OS doesn't come with ads.  The setting you're thinking of is "personalized ads", which only affects ad-supported Windows Store apps.


Pleng said:


> The only thing I dislike about the Windows Update method is the fact that updates are installed when shutting down the computer. We occasionally have power outages here, and I have purchased a UPS to protect against such outages. If we have a power outage at the same time some updates need to be installed, what happens then? I just have to watch the updates being applied until the UPS runs out, all the time the computer stares at me and smugly tells me "Do not turn off the power while updates are being applied"...


I recommend enabling hybernate.  It's like shutting down, except the entire system state is preserved.


dimmidice said:


> Update nags, forced updates/upgrades, Issues arriving from said updates, shite start menu (<3 classicshell), file association resetting, firewall pop up resetting. All in all it isn't too bad compared to 7. But microsoft really forced it down everyone's throat which is why people dislike it.


As a Windows 10 user, I very much dislike how it handles updates.  It automatically restarts the computer when it's in the middle of doing things when you're away from it.  I disabled automatic updates via group policy, but the "Updates are available" nag is still so intrusive, it can derail presentations with Powerpoint or Google Slides.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 15, 2017)

For me Windows 10 is better than 7 and the compatibility improved after the upgrade, too. So yeah, those that have an issue with Windows 10 are usually extremely worried about their privacy even though they probably use Twitter, Facebook, Google, Instagram, Amazon, eBay and all that.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 15, 2017)

evandixon said:


> The OS doesn't come with ads.


It didn't come with ads, but microsoft has added their own ads into file explorer. though thankfully its disableable and seems uncommon. https://www.extremetech.com/computing/245553-microsoft-now-puts-ads-windows-file-explorer


----------



## Nisem0n0 (Apr 15, 2017)

The forced updates are probably the only thing that ticks me off at this point, all the other annoyances i disabled from group policy.  Tried everything I could yet they always occur.  There was this on time when my laptop was on low charge and i left the charger at a friends place so i closed the lid and went to go get it.  Came back like 20 minutes later and the system partition was corrupted due to turning off in a forced update. (yes i did have reboots turned off for sleep mode).


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 15, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> It didn't come with ads, but microsoft has added their own ads into file explorer. though thankfully its disableable and seems uncommon. https://www.extremetech.com/computing/245553-microsoft-now-puts-ads-windows-file-explorer


Never seen any ads on Windows 10, aside from the Start Button and that Xbox UI-like menu.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Never seen any ads on Windows 10, aside from the Start Button and that Xbox UI-like menu.


Not quite sure why you felt you had to mention that? i specifically said it was disableable and uncommon. It's not surprising at all that you haven't had them. Most people haven't.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 15, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Not quite sure why you felt you had to mention that? i specifically said it was disableable and uncommon. It's not surprising at all that you haven't had them. Most people haven't.


But I never disabled it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I hate all versions of Windows.


And why is that?


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> But I never disabled it.


I know. It's uncommon for anyone to get them. Has nothing to do with being disabled or not. If you did disable them you obviously wouldn't get any.




VinLark said:


> And why is that?


Because they're a "Proud linux user"


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I really don't understand, I have used it for about 6 months and haven't really ran in to any major issues. So what's the deal?




Excessive Telemetry, I refuse to allow my hardware to be their store front/walled garden and pay them for it.
Forced updates with no permission required, again I own my hardware not Microsoft.
There is 0 reason to update to 10, does not offer me a single feature that I don't have on 7.
All performance benchmarks demonstrate they are virtually identical.

Microsoft's only relevancy is due to monopoly, they do not make money by creating new experiences and improving products they make their money by restricting and monetizing features my hardware is already capable of and were previously available.

Dislike for Microsoft is not irrational, they do not design their OS with customers interest in mind. They design their OS to protect corporate interests by restricting features/access and charging the end user for the "privilege".

If I pay for an OS I expect my interests and usability to be at the forefront, not creating a locked down ecosphere for one of their partners software.  It's like police charging you for your own handcuffs.

Unless MS successfully cut enough checks to kill VulkanAPI their jig will be up in the next decade, gaming/graphical applications is the only foothold that maintains their monopoly. Steam and Vulkan are making solid in roads of breaking that up.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 15, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> their jig will be up in the next decade


Don't see this happening for the majority of its userbase but I might just  to use Android OS as my desktop system over a Linux distro.


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 15, 2017)

Okay, a few thing.  One, I don't per se hate Windows 10.  I do, however, overall dislike Windows: from the ways MS hides important information*, to the hassle of "genuine" Windows, to just generally grown away from using the Windows UI.

Having said that, two, I do particularly dislike Windows 10.  The comparison to Android is pretty apt except that Google's spying is tied to Google Play and ilk.  I can, if I choose, buy a phone or tablet without Google Play or otherwise buy a device that's rootable (not always trivial and might cost more for such a model) and overcome any spying that is built-in.  The discussion about Ubuntu is in the same vein, although you can use Xubuntu or the like and basically avoid that whole debacle--if you're really paranoid, you can change all the update servers or simply not update at all to avoid even sending that information to Ubuntu or one of the mirrors.  As much as there's some effort to include some degree of monitoring to sell ads or get a cut of search results that leads to ads, the actual parts that do this are well contained and the parts around it or even those parts are open source.

Compare this to Microsoft which is closed source throughout and has repeatedly pushed for the update of Windows 10, again pushes repeatedly to "try" their new apps in Windows 10, and send telemetry data to hardcoded ip addresses (that may be able to bypass the firewall--it's unclear if that's true or fear mongering).  Sure, with enough effort you can block a lot of this stuff if not all of it, but you'll never be 100% sure and each update can bring more spying or revert changes while making it seem the data sending is being blocked.  In the end, if you at all care about it, you're spending considerable effort trying to cat and mouse your OS just to avoid the vague spying Microsoft does, no matter how innocuous it all is**.

So, yea, I use Windows 10 on a separate system.  And I have an Android tablet and TV dongle.  I don't do serious work with them.  I limit their access to any useful, personal information.  I generally treat them as toys that could be spying on me.  I definitely don't like that.

* Cloned a Windows 7 HDD to SSD, made the SSD online to verify the clone, and Disk Management secretly overwrote the SSD's unique disk signature (because Windows doesn't support multiple drives with the same signature) which made Windows unbootable.  It turned out to be not too hard to fix with diskpart, but the simple fact that it was very opaque (and I had to temporarily disconnect the HDD to finally get Windows to boot the SSD, which also made no sense) wasted many several hours trying to figure out why something so simple would fail.

** Do we even have to begin to go into that (1) plenty of studies have shown that with only a few pieces of anonymized data it's often possible to identify the person behind that data or (2) that "Microsoft" per se might care about your furry habits but "Microsoft employee(s)" might in much the same way the NSA employees did?   That's the reason even innocuous spying creeps me out.


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Don't see this happening for the majority of its userbase but I might just  to use Android OS as my desktop system over a Linux distro.



I'll be moving to Linux, Jumping from Microsoft to google is getting out of the frying pan and rolling around in the fire.

MS will probably still do well in enterprise apps but IMO the only thing stopping gamers, media hounds and the technically inclined home user from making the jump to Linux is DirectX and gaming support.  When steam & Vulkan break that up, there is zero reason to stay and a yearly "OS as a service" reason to leave.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 15, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> I'll be moving to Linux, Jumping from Microsoft to google is getting out of the frying pan and rolling around in the fire.


My prob with Linux is that the apps I use on Windows aren't on Linux distros too so it feels limited to make it feel at home. Elementary OS was my favourite but only due to the UI (Apple-fied).


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> My prob with Linux is that the apps I use on Windows aren't on Linux distros too so it feels limited to make it feel at home. Elementary OS was my favourite but only due to the UI (Apple-fied).



I'm ham-stringed myself as far as apps I like, only reason I am still on Win7. It's an opinion but when Linux gaming support starts gaining parity with Microsoft native linux support for popular apps will blow up.

Anbox already adds native android app support on Linux, and it's not shitty virtual box emulation like WINE is.  It works %100 in my experience.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 15, 2017)

evandixon said:


> The OS doesn't come with ads.  The setting you're thinking of is "personalized ads", which only affects ad-supported Windows Store apps.
> 
> I recommend enabling hybernate.  It's like shutting down, except the entire system state is preserved.
> 
> As a Windows 10 user, I very much dislike how it handles updates.  It automatically restarts the computer when it's in the middle of doing things when you're away from it.  I disabled automatic updates via group policy, but the "Updates are available" nag is still so intrusive, it can derail presentations with Powerpoint or Google Slides.


Windows 10 Home is a pain with updates. Thankfully, thanks to the university I attend, I have Education on my desktop, which is basically Enterprise, and also Pro on my Surface. Oh well. I never boot Windows 10 on the laptop that has Home anyway. Linux master race <3

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 15, 2017)

On the non-specialized enterprise edition:


constant spying, not matter what you turn off, for which the options are hidden anyway and get turned back on with forced upgrades.
forced upgrades when you're working that still force a reboot

forced upgrades that break the OS, apps and partitions, including other OSs
forced upgrades that make hardware stop working
tons of untested upgrades which compound the above

forced upgrades that use all your bandwidth on metered connections unless you know how to stop the problem

absolutely crap start menu and control panel
fisher price looking ui no longer optional
it's more opaque than ever to figure out what the fuck it's doing, and I have no patience anymore. yesterday my sister couldn't access the documents in her account because... who the fuck knows, not even google.

The good parts:

made me finally fully switch to Linux except for a literal couple of games


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 15, 2017)

Anyone that wants to move beyond 7 and needs to stay in MS ecosphere for some reason I recommend looking in to Windows10 LTSB/Nick named Windows 9 by the community.

You get a Win10 kernel, no automatic updates (no updates outside of essential security) and no telemetry.  It is a revision that was designed for ATM's and nuclear subs basically anything that needed to remain closed off and secure.


----------



## Noroxus (Apr 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Regedit is where you should go look at, things can be disabled, or forced. That's how I set up my OS, and I'm happy that way



Yeah, but that is the point. People should not have to edit the registry to get rid of forced ads, telemetry, etc.


----------



## Kingy (Apr 15, 2017)

Why *should *windoze 10 users have to go through the trouble of disabling Microsoft's 'spying' when you could use another OS, like Windows 7 or Linux, where you don't have to go through that bullshit. It _*is *_true Microshit is spying on you, and has been confirmed a lot. A lot of Win10 users are just blinded away from Microsofts ways, and you shouldn't keep having to use a 3rd party program or edit the registry which is unneeded in some other Operating Systems.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Anbox already adds native android app support on Linux, and it's not shitty virtual box emulation like WINE is.


How is Wine _anything_ like Virtual Box? It translates the Windows API calls from the Windows applications into POSIX calls on the fly.

The reason Anbox already works so well is because Android uses the Linux kernel to begin with and thus no sys call translation is needed.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 15, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Why *should *windoze 10 users have to go through the trouble of disabling Microsoft's 'spying' when you could use another OS, like Windows 7 or Linux, where you don't have to go through that bullshit. It _*is *_true Microshit is spying on you, and has been confirmed a lot. A lot of Win10 users are just blinded away from Microsofts ways, and you shouldn't keep having to use a 3rd party program or edit the registry which is unneeded in some other Operating Systems.


Windows 7 spies on you just as much - Have you ever looked at the crash reporter reports?
And Linux can have spyware too: https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.en.html


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> And Linux can have spyware too: https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.en.html


Since Ubuntu version 16.04, the spyware search facility is now disabled by default. It appears that the campaign of pressure launched by this article has been partly successful.


----------



## Kingy (Apr 15, 2017)

The windows 7 spyware can be avoided by literally avoiding certain updates that bring the spyware to it.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> The windows 7 spyware can be avoided by literally avoiding certain updates that bring the spyware to it.


You shouldn't even have to do that...


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 15, 2017)

If anything, I'd better trust Microsoft with my data then anyone else - Hell, I use OneDrive and Outlook.com. Microsoft is not some tech upstart, they are THE Tech company. 90% of all people on the internet use their products. Consequently, they have some very high standards they have to uphold. They will not be storing your personal information, only basic information about your PC. Is your life going to end if everyone knows somebody has an up-to-date HP with 8GB of ram? I don't think so.


----------



## Kingy (Apr 15, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> You shouldn't even have to do that...


Exactly.

Fuck Microsoft.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Microsoft is not some tech upstart


So Red Hat is just some tech upstart in your book?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 15, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> You shouldn't even have to do that...


You don't.

Have any of you that are so hoity toity about Microsoft "Spying" on you ever bothered to figure out what, exactly, Microsoft is gathering? It's not like they have a private investigation following you around and rifling through your mail.

http://www.zdnet.com/article/no-microsoft-is-not-spying-on-you-with-windows-10/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hobbledehoy899 said:


> So Red Hat is just some tech upstart in your book?


Go hit the street and ask random people if they ever used a computer with Red Hat. Hell, I don't know if anyone here does either, all the vocal linux guys seem to have their own preferred Distro.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Wizardkoer said:


> - New Start Menu. Even I hate this (not necessarily that it's bad) so I use StartisBack. There are many good and free alternatives.
> - Settings "replacing" Control Panel. Yes many of the stuff is in the new Settings app but all the stuff I care about are in Control Panel. E.g. Uninstalling programs, power settings, etc.





 
All part of the Creator's update.

Remember, Windows 10 is constantly improving. Things are getting better and better over time.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

I've had constant internet issues with it, and random complete crashing when using a few programs. Other than that it's fine and I'd be willing to use it as a main OS if I had to. I just prefer Linux because of how easy it is to customise, the way the terminal works, etc.


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 15, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> How is Wine _anything_ like Virtual Box? It translates the Windows API calls from the Windows applications into POSIX calls on the fly.
> 
> The reason Anbox already works so well is because Android uses the Linux kernel to begin with and thus no sys call translation is needed.



You're more knowledgeable in that regard than I would be, I haven't messed around with WINE since XP days and the results were less than favorable.

I wasn't speaking directly to how WINE functions. I was speaking in generalities to the ways people run Win apps on LINUX which when I would do it was you either used WINE_ or a _Virtual box. 



Futurdreamz said:


> Have any of you that are so hoity toity about Microsoft "Spying" on you ever bothered to figure out what, exactly, Microsoft is gathering? It's not like they have a private investigation following you around and rifling through your mail.



It's not about the "what" it is about the why.

Microsoft's entire philosophy is incrementally diminishing consumer control of their own hardware so they can monetize native features of hardware.

Microsoft left unchecked would have your computer as locked down as an XBONE monetize and swipe your credit card as a micro-transaction every time you opened your browser or word pad.


----------



## lostboysteve (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't mind it, but it is one big giant advertisement. I can't imagine trying to run it on anything with less than 4g of ram.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostboysteve (Apr 15, 2017)

deSSy2724 said:


> 1. Windows 10 Spying Edition (the only edition)
> 2. Forced Updates (especially at the beginning)
> 3. Messed up settings/control panel
> 4. For some, how Win 10 handles DNS-es (ask all major VPN providers)



Hahahaha it really is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Go hit the street and ask random people if they ever used a computer with Red Hat.


Of course nobody off the street would, it's an exclusively enterprise-class operating system!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

lostboysteve said:


> I don't mind it, but it is one big giant advertisement. I can't imagine trying to run it on anything with less than 4g of ram.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually ran Windows 10 on a computer with 2GB of RAM before Cortana was available. It was kinda slow, but not _unusable_. Now it would probably be pretty hard to run it on a computer with 2GB of RAM because of Cortana, though.


----------



## lostboysteve (Apr 15, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I actually ran Windows 10 on a computer with 2GB of RAM before Cortana was available. It was kinda slow, but not _unusable_. Now it would probably be pretty hard to run it on a computer with 2GB of RAM because of Cortana, though.



My work pc has 4g and it almost can't stream certain videos and I know it relies on the video card a lot, but it worked great before the update.

On another note, syfy's streaming service is a joke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 15, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Of course nobody off the street would, it's an exclusively enterprise-class operating system!


Exactly. If it never existed the vast majority of people would not notice any difference. Any RHEL system could be replaced by something radically different (like Windows Server) and most people would never notice.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Exactly. If it never existed the vast majority of people would not notice any difference. Any RHEL system could be replaced by something radically different (like Windows Server) and most people would never notice.


So sysadmins aren't people? Also, Windows isn't freely reinstallable.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 15, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> You _might_ see a small uptick on that (I misread your original post, apologies), but I wouldn't put it past the OS to have potential issues doing stuff consumer-level versions of the same OS take for granted, due to increased security. Or, who knows, I could be totally wrong.


from what ive tested. it works amazing. you can get a 90-day trial if you wish. the change is easier to see on lower end pcs tho


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ok, thanks for making this thread 5 pages long while I was asleep. And thanks for the info


----------



## Roify (Apr 15, 2017)

Simply because :

vulns ( me ), microsofts lies like saying "uh we are not spying okay >:^)", spying, bloat, cancer like windows apps, autoshit like autoupdates or autoinstalling candy crush saga, and the Kernel itself is logging all the shit and sending it to microsoft :^)


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 15, 2017)

Roify said:


> Simply because :
> 
> vulns ( me ), microsofts lies like saying "uh we are not spying okay >:^)", spying, bloat, cancer like windows apps, autoshit like autoupdates or autoinstalling candy crush saga, and the Kernel itself is logging all the shit and sending it to microsoft :^)


You might wanna loosen that tin foil hat, buddy, I think you're cutting off oxygen to your brain. Link a legit, reliable source for your claims.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2017)

Roify said:


> Simply because :
> 
> vulns ( me ), microsofts lies like saying "uh we are not spying okay >:^)", spying, bloat, cancer like windows apps, autoshit like autoupdates or autoinstalling candy crush saga, and the Kernel itself is logging all the shit and sending it to microsoft :^)



Hmm, more unsubstantiated claims.  Nice try, though.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 15, 2017)

ITT: Tin foil hat brigade strikes again! 

Everyone is entitled to an opinion, and we are to respect that. However, constantly pushing that "spying" agenda is ridiculous. Telemetry is nothing new, it's not spying.. It's not stealing your confidential data... FFS people, get it together.


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Apr 15, 2017)

I dislike Windows 10 because it killed grub 

In all seriousness, I don't really mind Windows 10 _that_ much. I'm using Linux 99% of the time, anyway, so my Windows partition is very very very rarely used.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Apr 15, 2017)

Some Gigabyte motherboards (maybe others too) are dropping dual boot with Linux. To get dual boot to work on my motherboard is a pain in the ass. I basically have to build a special Linux kernel and trick the BIOS. No secure boot or UEFI so I just use virtual machines for my Linux needs. Not only that working with the drivers for my RX480 was an absolute bitch. I ended up giving up on the dual boot system. 

Windows is just better supported by the hardware I use. Virtual machines are quite good in the Windows environment and I can do everything there that I can do in dual boot.


----------



## Roify (Apr 15, 2017)

Memoir said:


> ITT: Tin foil hat brigade strikes again!
> 
> Everyone is entitled to an opinion, and we are to respect that. However, constantly pushing that "spying" agenda is ridiculous. Telemetry is nothing new, it's not spying.. It's not stealing your confidential data... FFS people, get it together.


thanks man for respecting my opinion but telementery is spying.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2017)

Roify said:


> thanks man for respecting my opinion but telementery is spying.


Telemetry is indeed collecting data, but it's all from computer usage, error reports, and crashlogs. In short, Telemetry is just an advanced service for what Microsoft have been doing since Windows XP. You can also disable it if it worries you that much.


----------



## Roify (Apr 15, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> You might wanna loosen that tin foil hat, buddy, I think you're cutting off oxygen to your brain. Link a legit, reliable source for your claims.


No need to worry , I checked my brain.
I can normally breath and still think that windows 10 is shit


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 15, 2017)

Because they dumb af.
Windows 10 master race
( Dualboot with Arch too, that thing is pretty neat. )


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 15, 2017)

I love windows 10, 8 was shit though. I started out with 3.1 lol.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 15, 2017)

mech said:


> I love windows 10, 8 was shit though. I started out with 3.1 lol.


8 was pretty bad. Why did they make it feel like an xbox


----------



## Roify (Apr 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Telemetry is indeed collecting data, but it's all from computer usage, error reports, and crashlogs. In short, Telemetry is just an advanced service for what Microsoft have been doing since Windows XP. You can also disable it if it worries you that much.


or its just an cheap excuse for microsoft spying hobby.
also you cant disable it fully since the kernel is doing the same , since programms are relying on the kernel the kernel can run shit without the aim of other programms.


Pacheko17 said:


> Because they dumb af.
> Windows 10 master race
> ( Dualboot with Arch too, that thing is pretty neat. )


lolno windows 7 mastterrace , and windows 10 peasant :^)


mech said:


> I love windows 10, 8 was shit though. I started out with 3.1 lol.


I really respect that ! I didnt beat the ski game tho >:^(

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I got too much propaganda from Kingy


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> You might wanna loosen that tin foil hat, buddy, I think you're cutting off oxygen to your brain. Link a legit, reliable source for your claims.





the_randomizer said:


> Hmm, more unsubstantiated claims.  Nice try, though.





VinsCool said:


> Telemetry is indeed collecting data, but it's all from computer usage, error reports, and crashlogs. In short, Telemetry is just an advanced service for what Microsoft have been doing since Windows XP. You can also disable it if it worries you that much.


_People know Windows 10 collects enormous amounts of data but they have to dylude themselves.
_
Don't get me wrong, I USE W10 but don't lie to yourselves.
_
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/itpro/windows/configure/windows-diagnostic-data _


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 15, 2017)

Roify said:


> or its just an cheap excuse for microsoft spying hobby.
> also you cant disable it fully since the kernel is doing the same , since programms are relying on the kernel the kernel can run shit without the aim of other programms.
> 
> lolno windows 7 mastterrace , and windows 10 peasant :^)
> ...




I dont think anyone did lol.


----------



## Roify (Apr 15, 2017)

mech said:


> I dont think anyone did lol.


the monster killed me all the time >: , it was so annoying


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 15, 2017)

VinLark said:


> _People know Windows 10 collects enormous amounts of data but they have to dylude themselves.
> _
> Don't get me wrong, I USE W10 but don't lie to yourselves.
> _
> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/itpro/windows/configure/windows-diagnostic-data _


So, computer usage, error reports and crash logs..


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

Memoir said:


> So, computer usage, error reports and crash logs..


_Sending all your apps
Phone data
IP Addresses
Location

I don't consider that stuff just to be "normal" and wanting to be send willy nilly_


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 15, 2017)

If you are worried about what see and collects what info then being on the internet and owing a phone isnt for you.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 15, 2017)

VinLark said:


> _Sending all your apps
> Phone data
> IP
> Addresses_


Mate, your IP is accessible.. Your phone data? Lol? Do you even know what specifically means? Addresses.. Usually tied to your IP.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 15, 2017)

VinLark said:


> _People know Windows 10 collects enormous amounts of data but they have to dylude themselves.
> _
> Don't get me wrong, I USE W10 but don't lie to yourselves.
> _
> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/itpro/windows/configure/windows-diagnostic-data _


You might want to go back and read. Reading helps. I've stated _at least twice_ that I know it collects data. We've known it collects data since the XP days. Just to recap my previous statements, I don't fucking care. You give more usage data to Apple or Google on a daily basis.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 15, 2017)

mech said:


> If you are worried about what see and collects what info then being on the internet and owing a phone isnt for you.



This x1000... Buy a VPN and leave it alone. Not much else you can do without looking like a nut.


----------



## Roify (Apr 15, 2017)

Memoir said:


> So, computer usage, error reports and crash logs..


so you dont give a fuck if microsofts knows how many times you opened up a certain photo .
like it could be a nude :^).


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 15, 2017)

Roify said:


> so you dont give a fuck if microsofts knows how many times you opened up a certain photo .
> like it could be a nude :^).


Google knows more of what you view than Microsoft does.


----------



## Roify (Apr 15, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> You might want to go back and read. Reading helps. I've stated _at least twice_ that I know it collects data. We've known it collects data since the XP days. Just to recap my previous statements, I don't fucking care. You give more usage data to Apple or Google on a daily basis.


I dont use google , I use duckduck go


----------



## Apache Thunder (Apr 15, 2017)

Inability to completely turn off UAC and jumping through hoops just to turn off Windows Update being one of the main reasons I don't use Windows 10.

Perhaps I can accept the telemetry crap, but the bulls***t microsoft pulled trying to force Windows 7 owners to upgrade (automatic downloading of Windows 10 and some users reportedly coming to their PC with it already updated) being another big reason.

Yeah I have no problem understanding the UI. I just don't **king like it. Because they provide no means of allowing to use a classic UI without a bunch of third party apps, I have no plans on ever using Windows 10. Ever since that crap they pulled with Windows Update on older OSes trying to shove Win10 down people's throats. I now have a full on ***k Microsoft attitude. Win7 will likely be the last OS I will ever use from them.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

mech said:


> If you are worried about what see and collects what info then being on the internet and owing a phone isnt for you.


If you don't want all of your data to be collected and sent to some company, you shouldn't be on the internet?

I just want to check if i'm getting this correct

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Arecaidian Fox said:


> You might want to go back and read. Reading helps. I've stated _at least twice_ that I know it collects data. We've known it collects data since the XP days. Just to recap my previous statements, I don't fucking care. You give more usage data to Apple or Google on a daily basis.


My point was "what Microsoft collects", not If it collects data.


----------



## Roify (Apr 15, 2017)

Apache Thunder said:


> Inability to completely turn off UAC and jumping through hoops just to turn off Windows Update being one of the main reasons I don't use Windows 10.
> 
> Perhaps I can accept the telemetry crap, but the bulls***t microsoft pulled trying to force Windows 7 owners to upgrade (automatic downloading of Windows 10 and some users reportedly coming to their PC with it already updated) being another big reason.
> 
> Yeah I have no problem understanding the UI. I just don't **king like it. Because they provide no means of allowing to use a classic UI without a bunch of third party apps, I have no plans on ever using Windows 10. Ever since that crap they pulled with Windows Update on older OSes trying to shove Win10 down people's throats. I now have a full on ***k Microsoft attitude. Win7 will likely be the last OS I will ever use from them.


yes! THANKS FINALLY


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2017)

VinLark said:


> _People know Windows 10 collects enormous amounts of data but they have to dylude themselves.
> _
> Don't get me wrong, I USE W10 but don't lie to yourselves.
> _
> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/itpro/windows/configure/windows-diagnostic-data _


I see pretty much hardware related stuff, program consumptions, error reports, and technical stuff to make new updates to fix bugs. 

Cortona? Google is 100x worse
Browsing history? Your ISP does that already
Movies, Music, Photos? None of the written description says they steal your porn or your pirated music
"Keylogging"? Same shit on mobile phones
Purchase history? Ads, mostly

Now tell me, how do they "steal" your data? I can't see anything related to your geo position, adress, phone, family, credit cards info, NAS, Bank account.

All they get might be heavy, it also is pretty much harmless. If you are so paranoid. Get yourself a VPN, and use Spybot Anti-Beacon, or if you are hardcore, go have fun in Regedit.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 15, 2017)

VinLark said:


> If you don't want all of your data to be collected and sent to some company, you shouldn't be on the internet?
> 
> I just want to check if i'm getting this correct
> 
> ...




Your data is collected when you go to most websites you moron, and you are worried about windows 10 collecting your details? haha


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 15, 2017)

Apache Thunder said:


> Inability to completely turn off UAC and jumping through hoops just to turn off Windows Update being one of the main reasons I don't use Windows 10.
> 
> Perhaps I can accept the telemetry crap, but the bulls***t microsoft pulled trying to force Windows 7 owners to upgrade (automatic downloading of Windows 10 and some users reportedly coming to their PC with it already updated) being another big reason.
> 
> Yeah I have no problem understanding the UI. I just don't **king like it. Because they provide no means of allowing to use a classic UI without a bunch of third party apps, I have no plans on ever using Windows 10. Ever since that crap they pulled with Windows Update on older OSes trying to shove Win10 down people's throats. I now have a full on ***k Microsoft attitude. Win7 will likely be the last OS I will ever use from them.




I'd be on Linux if all of my games were playable.


----------



## Roify (Apr 15, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> You've got that right. I don't fucking care.
> 
> *image removed because WON'T SOMEONE PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN*
> ~Veho


oh ok , so strangers will know you wank 9999x times to furry pics!
nice 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mech said:


> Your data is collected when you go to most websites you moron, and you are worried about windows 10 collecting your details? haha


lol change user agent and use a vpn


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

mech said:


> You data is collected when you goto most websites you moron, and yo are worried about windows 10 collecting your details? haha


And there are ways to practically stop that website from collecting data. I would like to see proof that these programs like Anti-Spy Beacon stops W10 spying. 


Arecaidian Fox said:


> You've got that right. I don't fucking care.
> 
> *image removed because WON'T SOMEONE PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN*
> ~Veho


Oh shit we have a badass over here!

Nobody cares what you jack off to.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 15, 2017)

VinLark said:


> And there are ways to practically stop that website from collecting data. I would like to see proof that these programs like Anti-Spy Beacon stops W10 spying.
> 
> Oh shit we have a badass over here!
> 
> Nobody cares what you jack off to.


Great, so we've proved that no one gives a flying fuck. Can we all please just stop now?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 15, 2017)

Roify said:


> oh ok , so strangers will know you wank 9999x times to furry pics!
> nice
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...




i do


----------



## Roify (Apr 15, 2017)

mech said:


> i do


ok good now use firefox with noscript and ublock + https everywhere and we are good


----------



## Kingy (Apr 15, 2017)

Roify said:


> the monster killed me all the time >: , it was so annoying


wow thanks


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 15, 2017)

Roify said:


> ok good now use firefox with noscript and ublock + https everywhere and we are good



And webRTC


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 15, 2017)

Roify said:


> ok good *now use firefox* with noscript and ublock + https everywhere and we are good



This guy...


----------



## Roify (Apr 15, 2017)

Memoir said:


> This guy...


yes firefox masterrace 


TheKingy34 said:


> wow thanks


so you were it >:^(


----------



## Kingy (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm going to go honest here; I don't give a shit about Microsoft's spying... well I do, but that isn't all of my problems.

The main problems I had was the decrease in performance, I had Windows 10 for over a year since release, and I do currently dual boot it on my PC with 7, but I have encountered a lot more problems with processes, BSoDs, etc with Win10 than 7, but overall if these were not a problem, (including bloat but eh) I would agree, Windows 10 would be a decent OS.
I still hate the metro apps


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 15, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> I'm going to go honest here; I don't give a shit about Microsoft's spying... well I do, but that isn't all of my problems.
> 
> The main problems I had was the decrease in performance, I had Windows 10 for over a year since release, and I do currently dual boot it on my PC with 7, but I have encountered a lot more problems with processes, BSoDs, etc with Win10 than 7, but overall if these were not a problem, (including bloat but eh) I would agree, Windows 10 would be a decent OS.
> I still hate the metro apps


It really makes me wonder what's going on with that. Because I've NEVER had a BSOD in Win10 that wasn't directly my fault. And I updated on launch.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 15, 2017)

Because the Aero theme is missing.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> I'm going to go honest here; I don't give a shit about Microsoft's spying... well I do, but that isn't all of my problems.
> 
> The main problems I had was the decrease in performance, I had Windows 10 for over a year since release, and I do currently dual boot it on my PC with 7, but I have encountered a lot more problems with processes, BSoDs, etc with Win10 than 7, but overall if these were not a problem, (including bloat but eh) I would agree, Windows 10 would be a decent OS.
> I still hate the metro apps


That must differ between setups, because I have to disagree here. Windows 10 ran much better compared to Windows 7 on my older laptop. Everything I did in one worked smoother on the other.




DarkGabbz said:


> Because the Aero theme is missing.


Glass8 is what you must have then


----------



## Kingy (Apr 15, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> It really makes me wonder what's going on with that. Because I've NEVER had a BSOD in Win10 that wasn't directly my fault. And I updated on launch.


Huh, that was during my 1 year with it, but now I haven't seen one yet. I wonder if MS has improved or Win10 hates my hardware


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 15, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Huh, that was during my 1 year with it, but now I haven't seen one yet. I wonder if MS has improved or Win10 hates my hardware


Probably a hardware thing. Some manufacturers were slow getting drivers updated, IIRC. Though drivers from the Win7 and up days tend to work okay.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 15, 2017)

i dont really see people hating windows 10. however, i see people being unhappy with the userinterface


----------



## konsolenumbau.expert (Apr 15, 2017)

Cause that's how humans are...  10 is the best OS ever released. Super fast very reliable... Using it since the first beta and was always happy with it. Most people are afraid of the unknown I guess. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2017)

VinLark said:


> _People know Windows 10 collects enormous amounts of data but they have to dylude themselves.
> _
> Don't get me wrong, I USE W10 but don't lie to yourselves.
> _
> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/itpro/windows/configure/windows-diagnostic-data _



What do you suggest we do, then? Magically learn CLI commands and go to Linux, having driver compatibility issues and learning that most games won't even run on it?



Arecaidian Fox said:


> Probably a hardware thing. Some manufacturers were slow getting drivers updated, IIRC. Though drivers from the Win7 and up days tend to work okay.



Except for one thing, my WiFi adapter, TP-Link has been sitting on their asses with their Archer 12UH model drivers; it only works with the 2.4 GHz band, 5.4 is out, and is slower.


----------



## Roify (Apr 15, 2017)

konsolenumbau.expert said:


> Cause that's how humans are...  10 is the best OS ever released. Super fast very reliable... Using it since the first beta and was always happy with it. Most people are afraid of the unknown I guess.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk





Spoiler: How ill kms









Spoiler: How I really reacted to this










the_randomizer said:


> What do you suggest we do, then? Magically learn CLI commands and go to Linux, having driver compatibility issues and learning that most games won't even run on it?
> 
> 
> 
> Except for one thing, my WiFi adapter, TP-Link has been sitting on their asses with their Archer 12UH model drivers; it only works with the 2.4 GHz band, 5.4 is out, and is slower.


well actually Im pretty happy with linux , I dont have any driver issues , it worked out of the box!
And I really have np with games because im a retro guy


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 15, 2017)

Apps. 100% of "apps" in the Windows store are worthless. There is not a single "app" on Windows that has any useful functionality.
Telemetry. As much as you want to pretend previous versions had telemetry, none of them sent data to Microsoft without explicit permission, e.g. Windows error reporting (introduced in XP). This doesn't count MS retroactively adding telemetry to 7 and 8.1.
Worthless 16-color UI that makes less use of the 16 colors than Windows 3.0 did.
Forced updates. As much as you want to pretend that you can stop them with registry hacks, MS will push them anyway. This includes the "Pro" and "Enterprise" versions, which merely let you delay certain updates.
Microsoft's incessant attempts at trying to claim all Windows programs run on all Windows devices, especially "Xbox on Windows Phone" and "Continuum", both of which only run specific "apps" that are targetted at those platforms.
Not directly related to Windows 10:

Microsoft explicitly preventing updates on Windows 7 and 8.1 if you're using Kaby Lake or Ryzen CPUs. There is no excuse for this. Anyone claiming "but but but testing or drivers!!" is lying, since Windows 7 and 8.1 are obviously *working* on those machines. (MS has never explicitly blocked new CPUs on old OSes for arbitrary non-technical reasons like this.)
Following onto that: MS is also blocking WIndows 7 and 8.1 updates on Skylake, but is *not* blocking them if your Skylake machine is from one of a handful of "special" OEMs, which proves that it isn't a technical issue.
There is not a single thing anyone here could say to convince me to ever install Windows 10 on any machine. Period.


----------



## franchy (Apr 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> This opinion made me laugh.
> The only best OS to exist is Windows 7. No useless "Windows Store" shit, no forced updates, nothing.
> I can atleast game on it, unlike Windows 10 which suddenly shuts down with random blue screens.
> 
> ...





VinsCool said:


> I had much more blue screens with Windows 8 alone, compared to 7 and 10 combined. No joke.
> I had one BSOD on my laptop, and I was the responsible for it, lol.



This pretty much sums up why i also have Windows 7. The other Windows versions past 7 can burn in fire.
My laptop came with Windows 8.1 and it was so shitty. I used to just go on internet and check my emails and i was getting bluescreens.
Not doing anything (bluescreen), gaming (bluescreen) ect ect no matter what i did, installed Windows again, update drivers ...bla bla bla

Windows 7 lives and will remain King.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What do you suggest we do, then? Magically learn CLI commands and go to Linux, having driver compatibility issues and learning that most games won't even run on it?


Don't put words in my mouth. I can't fucking stand most Linux distros and their sperg community (just look on this forum). I hate how you have to run terminal commands and compile tons of shit to get drivers work, I hate how there might be 5 ways to do something and none of them work. I hate how nothing tells you specifically what it is.

I could go on for ages.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 15, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. I can't fucking stand most Linux distros and their sperg community (just look on this forum). I hate how you have to run terminal commands and compile tons of shit to get drivers work, I hate how there might be 5 ways to do something and none of them work. I hate how nothing tells you specifically what it is.
> 
> I could go on for ages.


I'd like to point out https://github.com/GerbilSoft/rom-properties .

The Windows UI frontend currently has 4,990 lines of code. The same functionality is accomplished in the GTK+ UI with 1,939 lines, and the KDE UI with 1,030 lines. (calculated using sloccount)

Care to tell me how Windows makes things "easier" for me here?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> I'd like to point out https://github.com/GerbilSoft/rom-properties .
> 
> The Windows UI frontend currently has 4,990 lines of code. The same functionality is accomplished in the GTK+ UI with 1,939 lines, and the KDE UI with 1,030 lines.
> 
> Care to tell me how Windows makes things "easier" for me here?


Well, being a person who doesn't know how to code in Windows UI frontend to save his life, I would assume it would be hard(er).

But i'm talking about me, the end user. A person who only does some little python coding. That doesn't have to work with the Kernal of an OS and doesn't want to. An OS has it's function s for everyone, most Linux Distros aren't for me.

Tell me, what were you trying to accomplish with this post?


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 15, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> I'd like to point out https://github.com/GerbilSoft/rom-properties .
> 
> The Windows UI frontend currently has 4,990 lines of code. The same functionality is accomplished in the GTK+ UI with 1,939 lines, and the KDE UI with 1,030 lines. (calculated using sloccount)
> 
> Care to tell me how Windows makes things "easier" for me here?


I'm confused as to how this is at all relevant?


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 15, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Tell me, what were you trying to accomplish with this post?


I'm sick of people like you constantly talking down to anyone who uses Linux because "baww Windows is so much easier and Linux blocks games!!". My post proves that Windows isn't as "easy" as you think it is.

Why do you think my ROM Properties Page project requires "kernal" coding anyway? It's entirely userspace.



dimmidice said:


> I'm confused as to how this is at all relevant?


If Windows is "so much easier to use", it shouldn't take thousands more lines of code to do the same thing on Windows as it does on "evil command line Linux".


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> I'm sick of people like you constantly talking down to anyone who uses Linux because "baww Windows is so much easier and Linux blocks games!!". My post proves that Windows isn't as "easy" as you think it is.


I was actually specifically talking about the people that talked down to others for their OS preference in my post. People who flaunt their OS as better than everybody elses. Every community has those. When people on here talk about Windows being easier, they are talking about a "I can do stuff faster and more efficent" and they don't have to jump through as many hoops on Windows. If you can accomplish something better on Linux then Windows, more power to you! But just as normal everyday users Linux most likely won't be there.
Also every game I play (or almost) can be played on Linux, fyi.

What Linux Distro do you use?


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 16, 2017)

VinLark said:


> What Linux Distro do you use?


I use Gentoo on my main system (obviously not the right distro for most people), and Debian on some servers.

Related to my earlier post: There's still nothing anyone here can say to me that would ever convince me to use Windows 10 on anything. (I have VMs for XP and 7 for testing Windows builds.)


----------



## Jayro (Apr 16, 2017)

9 times out of 10, people don't keep their drivers up to date system-wide. Snappy Driver Installer helps with that.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2017)

Jayro said:


> 9 times out of 10, people don't keep their drivers up to date system-wide. Snappy Driver Installer helps with that.


I'm downloading it right now

Am I making a mistake?


----------



## Roify (Apr 16, 2017)

Jayro said:


> 9 times out of 10, people don't keep their drivers up to date system-wide. Snappy Driver Installer helps with that.


btw just saying this now because I found ya here.
I really respect your work man


----------



## Jayro (Apr 16, 2017)

Roify said:


> btw just saying this now because I found ya here.
> I really respect your work man


Thanks, I'm finishing up the next release this weekend.


----------



## Roify (Apr 16, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Thanks, I'm finishing up the next release this weekend.


nice ^^


----------



## Jayro (Apr 16, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I'm downloading it right now
> 
> Am I making a mistake?


Nah, you're good. just make sure you have fast internet so it can torrent the driverpacks.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Nah, you're good. just make sure you have fast internet so it can torrent the driverpacks.


It torrents them? Thank god because I have slow internet (for now) and I don't have the connection dropping out on me.


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 16, 2017)

As a long time Linux user, I agree there's a lot of stuff that's a pain with Linux.  It's definitely not for everyone.  There's limits to what you play, game wise (which is the main reason I'm on gbatemp.net and focus on consoles more).  But a lot like Windows 8/8.1/10, most the rest is just becoming accustom to a new UI and a new set of programs to do the stuff you want.  If you're not interested in Linux and want to stick with Windows, more power to you.

However, in the end you have to decide what is more important to you and if all the ways in which Microsoft is trying to monetize you really crosses the line for you, in the long term Linux or some other OS is probably going to have to be your solution.  As others have said, though, if you can tolerate what Google does with Android* then to some extent it doesn't make sense to hate Windows 10 for the same thing*.  Regardless, a know that personally it creeps me out to be spied on, and I do try to thwart data collection and the like when I can.  Still, I do use Google search, so it's apparently not enough to fully stop me because as far as compromises go, DuckDuckGo simply isn't good enough for me.  Still, I use Chromium, not Chrome.

* Again, it's still something of an apples and oranges comparison, as AFAIK Google's ability to spy on you is heavily limited to (1) using their apps on Google or (2) using Google search.  There's no real effective firewall to limit, interfere, or thwart the sort of pervasive "telemetry" that Windows 10 collects on you.  Nor do I think anonymizing at that level works.  So, yea, if you just don't care, then more power to you.  I just think it's something of a false equivalence to treat all data the same or all spying the same.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 16, 2017)

evandixon said:


> I recommend enabling hybernate. It's like shutting down, except the entire system state is preserved.



That's not a bad idea... Do you know if it's possible to set the location of the drive to store the hibernation? Otherwise I need to reserve 32Gb on my system SSD, which is not ideal.


----------



## evandixon (Apr 16, 2017)

Pleng said:


> That's not a bad idea... Do you know if it's possible to set the location of the drive to store the hibernation? Otherwise I need to reserve 32Gb on my system SSD, which is not ideal.


Looks like it's not possible, unfortunately (since the boot loader needs it).

Source: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...erfilsys/83ee0934-238d-4d8a-89b1-801a73d45ea8


----------



## Whole lotta love (Apr 16, 2017)

I don't hate it, but it doesn't offer any significant advantages over Windows 8.1 + Classic Shell Start Menu


----------



## omegasoul6 (Apr 16, 2017)

I think Windows 10 is great, but it's not compatible with a few older games I play, so I'm staying on Windows 7 for the time being.

I'll probably check out Windows 10 again when Microsoft decides to push out Project Neon.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 16, 2017)

I remember when this image was just parody...


----------



## Wizardkoer (Apr 16, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> You don't.
> 
> Have any of you that are so hoity toity about Microsoft "Spying" on you ever bothered to figure out what, exactly, Microsoft is gathering? It's not like they have a private investigation following you around and rifling through your mail.
> 
> ...



They are slowly killing the good old control panel eh? I haven't been up to date much but can you still uninstall applications from control panel? Otherwise I might just not update because I just like the well, snappiness of control panel, if that makes sense (it probably doesn't).


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 16, 2017)

Wizardkoer said:


> They are slowly killing the good old control panel eh? I haven't been up to date much but can you still uninstall applications from control panel? Otherwise I might just not update because I just like the well, snappiness of control panel, if that makes sense (it probably doesn't).



Windows 10 has control panel and uninstall like all the previous windows.


----------



## Wizardkoer (Apr 16, 2017)

mech said:


> Windows 10 has control panel and uninstall like all the previous windows.



Of course it does. But with new Windows 10 Creators Update, the new Settings app is also getting the ability to uninstall application so I asked if control panel still can do that.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 16, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> If Windows is "so much easier to use", it shouldn't take thousands more lines of code to do the same thing on Windows as it does on "evil command line Linux".


That's completely irrelevant though. How long the code is isn't directly related to how user friendly it is.


----------



## Wizardkoer (Apr 16, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> That's completely irrelevant though. How long the code is isn't directly related to how user friendly it is.




Exactly. If Windows does something with 100 lines of code whereas Linux does with 20,  it doesn't matter. As long as they both function. I don't hate either, rather love bot Windows and Linux as I use Windows on my PCs and Windows Server and Ubuntu server on my home servers.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 16, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> That's completely irrelevant though. How long the code is isn't directly related to how user friendly it is.


If anything it is INVERSELY related, as the more code may cover being able to better recover if something goes wrong and would be more flexible. For example, it takes far less code to reject any date string not entered in the "DD/MM/YYYY" format then it is to automatically convert all other formats to the right one, or just provide a flyout calendar picker.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 16, 2017)

Wizardkoer said:


> Exactly. If Windows does something with 100 lines of code whereas Linux does with 20,  it doesn't matter. As long as they both function. I don't hate either, rather love bot Windows and Linux as I use Windows on my PCs and Windows Server and Ubuntu server on my home servers.


It can affect performance, however.

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 16, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> That's completely irrelevant though. How long the code is isn't directly related to how user friendly it is.


I'm possibly out of context here, but if a command on one platform does the same thing as a function that needed to be scripted by the end user on another, well... The one with the command is far simpler and easier to use, thus being more user friendly.

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 16, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> I'm possibly out of context here, but if a command on one platform does the same thing as a function that needed to be scripted by the end user on another, well... The one with the command is far simpler and easier to use, thus being more user friendly.
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


Except that the end user on windows doesn't use commands. and how many lines of code doesn't really have a whole lot to do with how many commands there are. as far as i understand it anyway.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 16, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Except that the end user on windows doesn't use commands. and how many lines of code doesn't really have a whole lot to do with how many commands there are. as far as i understand it anyway.


Hmm... The end user on Windows may use commands. "Most users" isn't the same as "end users".
Plus, it does. If you write a batch script or a shell script for one platform, and that function is performed by a single built-in command on a different platform, then of course it does relate to it. I very much doubt anyone likes writing unreadable code just so it can fit in one line. 

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 16, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Hmm... The end user on Windows may use commands. "Most users" isn't the same as "end users".
> Plus, it does. If you write a batch script or a shell script for one platform, and that function is performed by a single built-in command on a different platform, then of course it does relate to it. I very much doubt anyone likes writing unreadable code just so it can fit in one line.
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


If pigs fly. You're just inventing hypothetical scenarios. It's never been said that coding for windows is easier, just using windows is easier. And the vast **vast** majority of users is never going to use a batch script. Or anything to do with the code.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 16, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> If pigs fly. You're just inventing hypothetical scenarios. It's never been said that coding for windows is easier, just using windows is easier. And the vast **vast** majority of users is never going to use a batch script. Or anything to do with the code.


... You do realise that one tests the strength of an argument by testing the corner cases, don't you? Either way, you failed to understand my point.

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls

-merged-

It's not hypothetical either. I've scripted things myself before because they weren't available as a simple command. It happens.

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 16, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> ... You do realise that one tests the strength of an argument by testing the corner cases, don't you? Either way, you failed to understand my point.
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


I got your point completely. I just don't think it's relevant at all. Your statement about testing the corner cases is to be honest complete and utter bollocks in this case.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 16, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> I got your point completely. I just don't think it's relevant at all. Your statement about testing the corner cases is to be honest complete and utter bollocks in this case.


Lmao. It isn't. In all cases, any argument must be tested against corner cases. That's how logic works. And no, according to your posts, you don't get my point.

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 16, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> If anything it is INVERSELY related, as the more code may cover being able to better recover if something goes wrong and would be more flexible. For example, it takes far less code to reject any date string not entered in the "DD/MM/YYYY" format then it is to automatically convert all other formats to the right one, or just provide a flyout calendar picker.


This is a joke, right? The extra lines of code aren't because of "error checking", it's because of Win32 simply not providing the functionality. For example, automatic widget layouts.

Requiring more lines for the *same* functionality means more bloat and development time.

With regards to your example: "Automatically" converting date formats based on assumptions is a bad idea. How would you know if "10/11/12" is D/M/Y, M/D/Y, or Y/M/D?


----------



## srxfanbz (Apr 17, 2017)

I heard a lot of positive feedback about win 10 around my friends. Only a few ones complain about it. And it is easy to crack the login password.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 17, 2017)

srxfanbz said:


> I heard a lot of positive feedback about win 10 around my friends. Only a few ones complain about it.


Are your friends hardcore technical veterans that know how Windows works and it's strong/weak points?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 17, 2017)

jurassicplayer said:


> Are your friends hardcore technical veterans that know how Windows works and it's strong/weak points?


probably not. For all we know they may be the kind of people who are literally relearning how to use a computer every time they sit down in front of one - even if it's the same one.


----------



## TheTechGenius (Apr 17, 2017)

It's not that I don't like windows 10, I just don't feel like upgrading from Windows 8. I have my windows 8 exactly the way I like it, I even have Start8 installed as my Start Menu. I probably will upgrade eventually, just not right now. 

(Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ using Tapatalk)


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 17, 2017)

TheTechGenius said:


> It's not that I don't like windows 10, I just don't feel like upgrading from Windows 8. I have my windows 8 exactly the way I like it, I even have Start8 installed as my Start Menu. I probably will upgrade eventually, just not right now.
> 
> (Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ using Tapatalk)


You missed your official chance to upgrade for free though. And support for Windows 8.1 ends in 8 months.


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 17, 2017)

I haven't upgraded because:

1. Not enough RAM
2. Windows 10 Is expensive af


----------



## TheTechGenius (Apr 17, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> You missed your official chance to upgrade for free though. And support for Windows 8.1 ends in 8 months.



Oh I don't care if Microsoft drops support for Windows 8. I never need Microsoft or any other tech company fixing my PC or OS. I take care of all my own tech support when it comes to any of my computers or devices. 

As for the free upgrade, I can get windows 10 for dirt cheap from Kinguin.net. Because all I would need is a Win10 Product Key. They are dirt cheap on that site. And if you pay an extra $1, you can get insurance on your digital order. So if the key I bought doesn't work, they give me a new key within minutes, no questions asked. 

So I'm not really worried about all that. Also, I build gaming computers for local clients all the time, so I probably have a working Windows 10 product key around here somewhere. Lol

(Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ using Tapatalk)


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 17, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> I haven't upgraded because:
> 
> 1. Not enough RAM
> 2. Windows 10 Is expensive af




Its still free.


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 17, 2017)

Not anymore.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 17, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Not anymore.


https://www.howtogeek.com/265409/yo...-for-free-from-microsofts-accessibility-site/


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 17, 2017)

OH OK.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 17, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> OH OK.


NO PROBLEM.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2017)

It's technically free with Microsoft Toolkit


----------



## Sliter (Apr 17, 2017)

the main reason that made sense for me was because on the started it forced to install it, a lot of people where busy with something and sudden a screen " Installing win 10" pop up lol
I remember someone streaming his gameplay and sudden came the screen disturbing the game :v can't remind the video name to show out
but idk, not a big problem for me, I just not used for it but if I have to use it daily, I gonna get used


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2017)

Sliter said:


> the main reason that made sense for me was because on the started it forced to install it, a lot of people where busy with something and sudden a screen " Installing win 10" pop up lol
> I remeber someone streaminh his gameplay and sudden came the screen disturbing the game :v can't remind the video name to show out


I also almost clicked it. It was when Windows tried to force you to update.


----------



## RandomUser (Apr 17, 2017)

Windows 10 was not very responsive compared to previous version of Windows. Although to be fair I didn't have the anniversary updates installed.


----------



## driverdis (Apr 17, 2017)

mech said:


> https://www.howtogeek.com/265409/yo...-for-free-from-microsofts-accessibility-site/



Exactly, I just upgraded my *new* Thinkpad T530 to Windows 10 for free a few days ago.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 17, 2017)

RandomUser said:


> Windows 10 was not very responsive compared to previous version of Windows. Although to be fair I didn't have the anniversary updates installed.


Anniversary update made performance improvements, Creator's Update is a little snappier yet again.


----------



## MionissNio (Apr 17, 2017)

I like the os overall but i think MS is very very confused,

They want to shift windows to a new system yet they cannot let go win 32 and i can see why. On paper UWP is a wonderful concept but practically unifying all platforms is way beyond practical. Especially when no one on desktop will ever download UWP or no one on Mobile will download Win32. The incosistency between these two layers is what bothers me soo much! There is paint 3d but there is regular paint which makes no sense to include (qpart from nostalgia), similiarly two places to chose settings from etc.
If microsoft learn to make UWP consistent with win 32 I think windows would be more preffered and get less hate as it is getting currently.


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 17, 2017)

Two Words... "Fucking Updates!!!!"

I have a Win 10 machine that I call my "Steam Machine". I ONLY use it for gaming. I even have it where, unless you click my desktop shortcut in Steam, you will never see the desktop upon startup. Yesterday my PC wanted to install a update and it screwed up my profile and gave me a boot loop. Had it not been for safe mode, some registry changes and wushowhide.cab, I'd be royally fucked by now. It's MY Steam Machine, NOT Microsoft's. I don't want automatic updates, period!


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 17, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> You missed your official chance to upgrade for free though. And support for Windows 8.1 ends in 8 months.


mainstream support, probably. extended support (security and other critical updates) for Windows 8 and 8.1 go untill 2023. for reference, Windows 7 is 2020.


----------



## smf (Apr 17, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> Especially when no one on desktop will ever download UWP or no one on Mobile will download Win32.



It mostly makes sense for laptops with touch screens.



LightyKD said:


> It's MY Steam Machine, NOT Microsoft's. I don't want automatic updates, period!



Did you get Windows 10 Pro?



gnmmarechal said:


> Lmao. It isn't. In all cases, any argument must be tested against corner cases.



Linux is way too complicated for most people because it tries to handle everything in a complicated way. Windows is simplified for 99% of users, the other 1% has to live with the extra complexity. It's why Windows still owns the desktop. When you're trying to make money then ignore the corner cases that only a few people care about. You can target them later on if you wish (https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-gb/commandline/wsl/install_guide)


----------



## Cody090909 (Apr 17, 2017)

Honestly I don't hate windows 10, I just don't like the interface changes. Iv'e considered multiple times upgrading but I just haven't wanted to. Windows 7 Ultimate support everything I need (minus headphone jack support on Xbox ONe S controllers :/). I did hear that windows 10 broke old Windows 95-XP programs from my brother, so that's also kinda making me want to stay. Kinda just not seeing enough to warrant an upgrade.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 17, 2017)

Because it is shit, but so is life.
I don't know. 
I use many current OSes daily, and Windows 10 is the one I like the less. 
Too clunky and slow.


----------



## smf (Apr 17, 2017)

Cody090909 said:


> I did hear that windows 10 broke old Windows 95-XP programs from my brother, so that's also kinda making me want to stay.



It shouldn't do, it's pretty much just an optimised windows 7 with a lot of improvements. If you go from a 32 bit OS to a 64 bit OS then you lose MSDOS & Windows 3.1 software. If you are running windows 7 x64 then you shouldn't have any problems running the same software on windows 10 & if you do then you should report it.


----------



## Cody090909 (Apr 17, 2017)

smf said:


> It shouldn't do, it's pretty much just an optimised windows 7 with a lot of improvements. If you go from a 32 bit OS to a 64 bit OS then you lose MSDOS & Windows 3.1 software. If you are running windows 7 x64 then you shouldn't have any problems running the same software on windows 10 & if you do then you should report it.


Ah. Know any way to get the old menus back? I'm not a fan of the settings menu. (I know about classic shell and aero glass, specifically for the settings menu in win 10)


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 17, 2017)

mainly the telemetry and how they force install pay to win games like candy crush even after you delete them.  Thank goodness barnacles had a youtube video about disabling everything otherwise I'd have made my new gaming pc be a steam OS machine


----------



## MionissNio (Apr 18, 2017)

I personally think for gaming machines windows needs yo make a softer version of windows ( like xbox os) so that all the ads and other stuff doesnt get in the way.

On the other habd, i heard Microsoft  going to be porting x86 to ARM chips to run win32 theny why not simply upgrade win32 and unify that and completely abandon UWP?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> mainly the telemetry and _*how they force install pay to win games like candy crush even after you delete them.*_


The fuck are you on? My machine never had shit like this installed at all. and it's up to date.


----------



## Wizardkoer (Apr 18, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> It can affect performance, however.
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls



Obviously others will have different uses, but Microsoft Office works perfectly fine for me and everything is super snappy in my PCs and in terms of gaming, Windows 10 does best (it has been proven by many different people). So while I understand it CAN affect performance, in real world scenarios, Windows 10 works just fine, speaking from my experience.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> The fuck are you on? My machine never had shit like this installed at all. and it's up to date.



Reinstalled Windows 10 with the creators update... It had installed those types of games by itself. Luckily they were easily deleted.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 18, 2017)

...I'm assuming you didn't actually try launching them. If you did, you may realize that trying to launch them just brings you to the Windows Store page for them.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> The fuck are you on? My machine never had shit like this installed at all. and it's up to date.


it happened to me a few times till I followed a video to make the necessary registry edits. consider yourself lucky?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> it happened to me a few times till I followed a video to make the necessary registry edits. consider yourself lucky?


Ahhh now I understand. I did the registry edits day one.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 19, 2017)

What was with all the venom spewed at privacy-minded folks or Linux users?  Seemed so unnecessary.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 19, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> it happened to me a few times till I followed a video to make the necessary registry edits. consider yourself lucky?


Registry edits? Are you sure those were actually installed and not just shortcuts to the Windows Store page for the game in question? That's what everyone else got.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Registry edits? Are you sure those were actually installed and not just shortcuts to the Windows Store page for the game in question? That's what everyone else got.



Mine were installed... So...


----------



## SickPuppy (Apr 19, 2017)

Windows 7 works great for me. I installed Windows 10 on my laptop and haven't used since, too much unneeded crap with windows 10. I'll milk Win 7 as long as I can. I also still use a 4:3 monitor, anybody have a problem with that too.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 19, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Registry edits? Are you sure those were actually installed and not just shortcuts to the Windows Store page for the game in question? That's what everyone else got.


didn't click on them but i'm going to assume they were installed games due to the size of the files. but even if they weren't the actual game microsoft shouldn't be force downloading anything without user permission due to capped internet plans being a thing.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

Edit: Now looks like a general Win10 discussion thread


----------



## davhuit (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't hate it but I don't need it, Windows 7 is still fine for me (for now, at least).

And about lots of DirectX12 only games, I'm pretty sure the next Windows will be released before it start to appear (as seen with DirectX11, games developpers will probably take a few years before forcing their games to DirectX12 only).


----------



## smf (Apr 19, 2017)

davhuit said:


> I don't hate it but I don't need it, Windows 7 is still fine for me (for now, at least).
> 
> And about lots of DirectX12 only games, I'm pretty sure the next Windows will be released before it start to appear (as seen with DirectX11, games developpers will probably take a few years before forcing their games to DirectX12 only).



The next version of windows was just released, there is another one coming later in the year. Microsoft have indicated that Windows 10 is what it's called now, like MacOS X. Whether either of them will ever go to 11 will depend on how much they like Spinal Tap (iOS could get to 11 this year.....)

I personally don't care what you run, but Windows 10 was officially free and you can still sneak in a free upgrade. If they stop that then it'll be expensive for you to get it.

I miss more functionality from Windows 10 when I run Windows 7 than I do the other way round.


----------



## Plstic (Apr 19, 2017)

My only gripe with win 10 is that they use forced updates on the home edition users as a testing ground for stable updates.

I would not recommend using the home edition of windows 10 at all. I would go with education edition if you can get it since it doesn't have cortana.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

Plstic said:


> My only gripe with win 10 is that they use forced updates on the home edition users as a testing ground for stable updates.
> 
> I would not recommend using the home edition of windows 10 at all. I would go with education edition if you can get it since it doesn't have cortana.


What's wrong with cortana?


----------



## Plstic (Apr 19, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> What's wrong with cortana?


Collects a shit ton of data if you use it.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

Plstic said:


> Collects a shit ton of data if you use it.


What kind of data?


----------



## Plstic (Apr 19, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> What kind of data?


Like all your searches and locations. Plus, I don't give a shit about all those helping features anyways.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

You can turn off locations if you're that paranoid


----------



## Plstic (Apr 19, 2017)

Like I said, It is not even built into my version of windows 10.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

Plstic said:


> Like I said, It is not even built into my version of windows 10.


"Your" version? What even?


----------



## Plstic (Apr 19, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> "Your" version? What even?


I use windows 10 education edition.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

Plstic said:


> I use windows 10 education edition.


Oh


----------



## davhuit (Apr 20, 2017)

smf said:


> The next version of windows was just released, there is another one coming later in the year. Microsoft have indicated that Windows 10 is what it's called now, like MacOS X. Whether either of them will ever go to 11 will depend on how much they like Spinal Tap (iOS could get to 11 this year.....)
> 
> I personally don't care what you run, but Windows 10 was officially free and you can still sneak in a free upgrade. If they stop that then it'll be expensive for you to get it.
> 
> I miss more functionality from Windows 10 when I run Windows 7 than I do the other way round.



Yeah, I know Windows 10 is still pretty new, but it took several years for DirectX 10 to be the minimal requirements, same for DirectX 11 so it'll be the same for DirectX 12.

By that time, we'll probably hear of a new Windows version.

I have Windows 10 on my computer to be honest, with a dual boot, I installed it to try and buy Killer Instinct (when it was on sale during the previous summer) so I only boot it when I want to play this particular game, which is not really often (and I don't know if it's because I don't run it often, but on my computer, Windows 10 is longer to boot and less reactive than Windows 7, when most people say the oppositive and my computer isn't that old though... I5-4430, 16 GB of RAM, GTX 1070. Maybe it require a SSD, as lots of people seems to have a SSD now).


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 20, 2017)

davhuit said:


> By that time, we'll probably hear of a new Windows version.


Literally the whole point of Windows 10 is that there will NEVER be another Windows version, just a iteration of Windows 10. Hell, it's designed so that even if we go full Ghost in the Shell with eye implants, those implants will still be running Windows 10.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Literally the whole point of Windows 10 is that there will NEVER be another Windows version, just a iteration of Windows 10. Hell, it's designed so that even if we go full Ghost in the Shell with eye implants, those implants will still be running Windows 10.


Or running linux.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 20, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Literally the whole point of Windows 10 is that there will NEVER be another Windows version, just a iteration of Windows 10. Hell, it's designed so that even if we go full Ghost in the Shell with eye implants, those implants will still be running Windows 10.


And so, many times a day the world will turn blue. /s


----------



## Seriel (Apr 20, 2017)

Windows 10 Home is a bit iffy
Windows 10 Pro is a bit better
Windows 10 Enterprise is alright if you want cool features
and Windows 10 LTSB is bae :^)


----------



## nl255 (Apr 20, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Windows 10 Home is a bit iffy
> Windows 10 Pro is a bit better
> Windows 10 Enterprise is alright if you want cool features
> and Windows 10 LTSB is bae :^)
> View attachment 84722



Though major updates can be a pain.  Is the new update ("creators update") even available for Enterprise yet because checking for updates the normal way didn't find it (and yes, I did turn off the "defer major upgrades" setting).


----------



## Seriel (Apr 20, 2017)

nl255 said:


> Though major updates can be a pain.  Is the new update ("creators update") even available for Enterprise yet because checking for updates the normal way didn't find it (and yes, I did turn off the "defer major upgrades" setting).


I have LTSB with updates turned off so I wouldn't know, ask someone else :^)


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 20, 2017)

i have been on Win10 ever since it was out.
it was the same for people with Win8/8.1

alot of them (especially from where i'm from) cannot get into it and are way too "used" to Win7 etc.

but i personally have loved 8/8.1 and now loving 10.
i noticed huge startup speeds over Win7 , like when i boot/turn my laptop on it, it'd take like only 25-40 seconds (this was with win8/8.1) and then my laptop is ready to go.

whereas with Win7 it'd always take my laptop well over a minute until i'd be able to use everything.
with Win10 it is even faster though, i am on Win10 and it takes roughly around 30 seconds until everything has started up.

plus, my laptop is a trashy one (bought it like 5years ago i think) it is a i3 /2.4ghz and with 4g ram nothing special , no graphics card and so on.
the compatibility with Win10 is great.

i'd recommend people to upgrade to it.


----------



## Plstic (Apr 20, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I have LTSB with updates turned off so I wouldn't know, ask someone else :^)


Why would you turn off updates? Only stable updates are put out on LTS builds. Unlike the Home Edition.


----------



## smf (Apr 20, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Windows 10 Home is a bit iffy
> Windows 10 Pro is a bit better
> Windows 10 Enterprise is alright if you want cool features
> and Windows 10 LTSB is bae :^)
> View attachment 84722



What feature of Enterprise do you think is cool?

LTSB is for people who don't like change.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 20, 2017)

smf said:


> LTSB is for people who don't like change.


What even?


----------



## Seriel (Apr 20, 2017)

smf said:


> What feature of Enterprise do you think is cool?


Group Policy Editor lets you customize a huge amount of your PC, and disable any Windows feature at the click of a button.


smf said:


> LTSB is for people who don't like change.


And people who just want a lightweight OS that gets the job done.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Group Policy Editor lets you customize a huge amount of your PC, and disable any Windows feature at the click of a button.
> 
> And people who just want a lightweight OS that gets the job done.





It's not just for Windows Enterprise, btw. I'm running pro.


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 21, 2017)

Reading this thread has given me new reasons to hate Windows 10, the hyperbolic adhominem attacks against those who criticize Microsoft and try to avoid their monopolistic bullshit as much as possible.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 21, 2017)

VinLark said:


> View attachment 84729
> It's not just for Windows Enterprise, btw. I'm running pro.


True, true...
Enterprise is the only one that lets you disable telemetry though so eh, still reason enough for me. Plus LTSB is only Enterprise xD
Whatever works for you


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I really don't understand, I have used it for about 6 months and haven't really ran in to any major issues. So what's the deal?
> 
> 
> Edit: Now looks like a general Win10 discussion thread



That's their opinions. I do not follow their opinions. Only me will decide what I like and I don't like. Thats all. An opinion is an opinion and not a fact. We have different taste, you know. I listen but I decide for myself.


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Apr 21, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I hate all versions of Windows.


I love em all


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 21, 2017)

GilgameshArcher said:


> I love em all


Even Windows/286? (Or what about OS/2 1.x, which is sort of related to Windows)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 21, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Even Windows/286? (Or what about OS/2 1.x, which is sort of related to Windows)


Windows 3.1 on the 286 protected mode was kind of ok......
Hmmmmm.... Well, it worked.
Actually, every Windows before 95 was a PoS, 95 to Me were BSoD machines, and XP was the first passable one for the average consumer, IMHO.
Later versions of Windows are all usable at least (even V... the unmentionable), it is more of a thing of finding it cumbersome.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 21, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Windows 3.1 on the 286 protected mode was kind of ok......


Windows/286 isn't 3.1; it's an updated 2.0 that supports 286 Protected Mode. (Followed by Windows/386, which supported 386 Protected Mode, which finally allowed you to run DOS applications in individual windows.)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 21, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Windows/286 isn't 3.1; it's an updated 2.0 that supports 286 Protected Mode. (Followed by Windows/386, which supported 386 Protected Mode, which finally allowed you to run DOS applications in individual windows.)


I used it on my 286. I know how it worked because back in the day that is what I used.
Trust me, 3.1 also supports 286 protected mode 

PS: I remember I also stripped it as fuck to make it start from a 1.44MB disk, just the program manager and one or two apps, but I managed to make it run from one disk, just for the LOLs. (too much free time as a kid)

PS2: Also I interpreted Windows/286 as running Windows on a 286, didn't even know they called a version of Windows 2.1 like that.


----------



## davhuit (Apr 23, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Literally the whole point of Windows 10 is that there will NEVER be another Windows version, just a iteration of Windows 10. Hell, it's designed so that even if we go full Ghost in the Shell with eye implants, those implants will still be running Windows 10.



As always, Windows is like Kojima's games, each version is always said to be the last one since the beginning.


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 23, 2017)

davhuit said:


> As always, Windows is like Kojima's games, each version is always said to be the last one since the beginning.


since when has Microsoft said every version before Windows 10 is "the last one"?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't have a problem with it, in fact, I like far better than 7 and 8


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 23, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> since when has Microsoft said every version before Windows 10 is "the last one"?


Exactly. Microsoft has NEVER made this promise; only that the current one is better then the os before (which is still technically true for Vista; Windows 8 is debateable)


----------



## SIX10 (Apr 23, 2017)

I dont like that I have to disable features of a OS with a third party program (regedit) to stop from ads coming in my fucking file manager.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 23, 2017)

SIX10 said:


> I dont like that I have to disable features of a OS with a third party program (regedit) to stop from ads coming in my fucking file manager.


Regedit is not third party


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Regedit is not third party


despite that some things should not be in an operating system regardless if they can be disabled, like advertisements.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 23, 2017)

Friendsxix said:


> I hate Windows 10 due to the power it takes away from power users. I don't need my computer overwriting my drivers with different versions without my consent, nor do I need Cortana always running when I don't use her. I appreciate being in control of what my computer does, and don't like it restarting whenever it damn well pleases without my consent. Additionally, I like having the ability to pick-and-choose updates.
> 
> Do note that my opinions were formed the first month after it came out. I don't know if these issues were worked around in later updates, as I reinstalled Windows 7 when I couldn't take it anymore. The drivers thing was actually the last straw for me. The official Asus trackpad drivers for my laptop absolutely suck, so I kept using official Elantech drivers. Windows 10 didn't like that, and kept overwriting them on a daily basis.
> 
> (Also, no operating system should come with adverts enabled by default.)


 not to mention unless on pro or regedit there is no way to turn off windows defender permanently after 3 hours/restart it turns on again w/o concent even if it says it will do that (just to cover their asses from lawsuit) pro has an easier time disabling it through group policy edit but face it really the only reason you want defender (and other AV) off is not to detect cracks keeping it off in general is just plain stupid and rolling out the welcome mat for malware


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 24, 2017)

Windows 10 is having trouble keeping the time synced. I reset the time every morning to the right time and then by the end of the day it's about 9 minutes too slow. Can someone help?


----------



## Crackerboy (Apr 24, 2017)

Windows 10 is the best version of Windows yet...

8.1 was kind of sloppy and nasty compared to 10.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkFlare69 said:


> Windows 10 is having trouble keeping the time synced. I reset the time every morning to the right time and then by the end of the day it's about 9 minutes too slow. Can someone help?




I've never heard of this before, but I would check to see if there is a firmware/bios upgrade available for your device.  Also check to see what the time is on your local router...


----------



## 59672 (Apr 24, 2017)

Windows still doesn't have a package manager, ntrfs is pure trash and desperately needs to be replaced, updates are still managed horribly and all the unnecessary telemetry/spying are among my key complaints. It's my computer so I want software that runs how I want and does what I want, not the bidding of others.


----------



## V0ltr0n (Apr 24, 2017)

Only good versions of windows are xp and 7. All others can fuck off.
Reasons: general ease of use and compatibility with the software I like to use.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Apr 24, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Only good versions of windows are xp and 7. All others can fuck off.
> Reasons: general ease of use and compatibility with the software I like to use.


Just saying "X is good all the rest are bad" doesn't really tell us anything.
Care to actually explain your position?

---

I upgraded from Windows 7 Ultimate to Windows 10 Pro at release- at one point in the past, I had issues with Windows 10, but most of those were issues related to upgrading from an older windows that I was able to fix manually.

I use Cortana daily for syncing notifications from my phone to my desktop, I absolutely cannot stand Microsoft Edge, but the main issue there is poor support by extension developers- I also think UWP is just stupid, and so is their pushing of the Windows Store- I don't mind the Windows Store on it's own mind you- I'm just not a fan of having yet another platform to keep track of games and software licenses on- I already put up with enough of that with Google Play and Steam.

I know this surely this will rustle some jimmies, but screw it. I use Bing. There I said it. I use bing every day- _not because it's better than google_ mind you- I do it because Bing offers a rewards program that I find to be particularly enticing- and it's results aren't bad enough to be an annoyance to me- so I set up my Google Chrome to use Bing Instead- and I set up a program called Edge-Deflector to redirect any calls to open Microsoft Edge to Google Chrome.

I got this nifty GameCube Microphone from Amazon yesterday- entirely funded the purchase with Bing Rewards Amazon Cards- and that's just cool. I'm always in for free stuff. For some, that's not really enough reason to switch to Bing, and I totally get that- as someone who actually uses it I fully acknowledge that Google is just outright better.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm genuinely surprised how many people are commenting on a simple question I asked.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 24, 2017)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Windows 10 is having trouble keeping the time synced. I reset the time every morning to the right time and then by the end of the day it's about 9 minutes too slow. Can someone help?


Either hardware or something funky with your network. My work had the wrong time on the server and it did that to all the computers


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 24, 2017)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Windows 10 is having trouble keeping the time synced. I reset the time every morning to the right time and then by the end of the day it's about 9 minutes too slow. Can someone help?


You're probably hitting this issue: https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/61o8p0/system_time_jumping_back_on_windows_10_caused_by/

tl;dr Windows 10 thinks it's a good idea to use the system time from remote servers you connect to over SSL (e.g. https) to adjust your local time. There's a way to disable it by editing the registry, which is detailed in the above Reddit post.


----------



## V0ltr0n (Apr 24, 2017)

CheatFreak47 said:


> Just saying "X is good all the rest are bad" doesn't really tell us anything.
> Care to actually explain your position?
> 
> ---



I did explain, short and sweet. Did u not read it?  Xp and/or 7 just work better for me. Easier to use, simpler and work with older software that i like without difficulty. They dumbed down 10 to make windows friendly to noobs it seems. In the process, they made things clunky and annoying for life long windows users. Just my personal opinion, and it wont change. Fuck win10.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 24, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> I did explain, short and sweet. Did u not read it?  Xp and/or 7 just work better for me. Easier to use, simpler and work with older software that i like without difficulty. They dumbed down 10 to make windows friendly to noobs it seems. In the process, they made things clunky and annoying for life long windows users. Just my personal opinion, and it wont change. Fuck win10.


In other words, my very first post on this thread applies.


----------



## Cleo (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't like how windows 10 shows me the onedrive folder, although I don't use it. Also, it sets some settings new on my Laptop making it pretty slow. Fixing that stuff is just annoying, often I didn't even know what the problems were.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> They hate Windows 10 because some people spread propaganda about being spied by Microsoft. They have been doing that since forever. It's not like they collect personal data to sell to shady companies, they just collect system reports to make updates and fix shit, usually.


I don't know if they're all that innocent, but the features are easy enough to disable. I just consider it part of the installing windows. Removing bloat is just part of the process. I quite like my windows 10, post-bloat-removal.


----------



## SIX10 (Apr 24, 2017)

CheatFreak47 said:


> Just saying "X is good all the rest are bad" doesn't really tell us anything.
> Care to actually explain your position?
> 
> ---
> ...


The concept of UWP is cool (lets devs bring apps to win10, xbox, and windows phone) but the actual program and having to use windows store is completely stupid.


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 13, 2017)

In light of the recent WCry campaign, I will say this.

Imagine Windows 10 as a brand new state-of-the art ship with a newer engine that requires infrequent maintenance and a very advanced radar/lidar system for identifying hazards such as icebergs or Somalia pirates.

Imagine Windows 7 as an older ship that is just reaching the end of it's engineered lifespan; there is a concerning level of structural fatigue, the radar systems are outdated and much more limited, and the engine is a lot more expensive to maintain. Plus the somali pirates have figured out a trick where if given the chance they can quickly get in and rob the passengers.

Imagine other versions of Windows as a much more deteriorated version of the Windows 7 ship, which are running nearly blind.

Imagine Microsoft as the ship company that is desperately trying to get all customers to move to the new ship, and for a time was actually accepting the old ships as a trade in for a free new ship - and still is, if you know the proper channels.

Now imagine that most of the people sticking with older versions of Windows as passengers that refuse to move to the new ship because they see the price of the ticket and refuse to consider the value, and because they somehow convinced themselves that the fancy new radar system is tuned to peek underneath their clothes and is being used for that reason.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 17, 2017)

I hate all version of windows 
and as an os it shitty no matter your opinion on an objective point of view, its way of handling everything is shitty and unesecure
I prefer the nix philosophy where the system is made of many different things which all make only one thing but does it good 

I use linux that's it
and no i'm not a linux fanboy, i have to say linux isn't perfect and have flaws too but it is way more coherent than windows or osx


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 17, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> _*I prefer the nix philosophy where the system is made of many different things which all make only one thing but does it good *_


I suppose you meant _"I prefer the *nix philosophy where the system is made of many different components and tools, each one of them can perform only one specific function, but they perform that one function very well"_ (pehaps?)


----------



## Spider_Man (May 17, 2017)

I dont mind win10 but then again at times i find it hard to work with.

before you could easily navigate if there is a problem and fix it, but nope win10 by default when you want to go somehwere your faced with a default screen with limited options and have to go a different way to get to where you used to.

i hate edge, its a sack of crap and doesnt support web features that would be the norm and i do not see the sense in forcing this as a default browser and hiding IE, why put two browsers in the OS when only one is needed.

i also dont like how it has alot of forced apps that are not needed, do i really need skype forced, do i really need to see twitter or the weather when i click the windows icon.

it would be nice to see windows just release a plain ole OS with fuck all but whats required for the OS to run and give me the option to decide what programs and apps i want to install.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 17, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I suppose you meant _"I prefer the *nix philosophy where the system is made of many different components and tools, each one of them can perform only one specific function, but they perform that one function very well"_ (pehaps?)


Exactly ^^ i'm just bad at expressing my opinion sometime xD


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 17, 2017)

I am not sure if such a version of Windows would be any good.
Object Linking and Embedding is such an old, cumbersome, and resource hungry technology, that I can't see basing the whole OS around it as a good idea.

/s


----------



## queendude (May 17, 2017)

I don't hate it... but there's one thing that pisses me off:
I have a 40GB disk for Windows. After installing it... 3 GB left. Thanks, Bill.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (May 17, 2017)

queendude said:


> I don't hate it... but there's one thing that pisses me off:
> I have a 40GB disk for Windows. After installing it... 3 GB left. Thanks, Bill.


Cant be. the clean iso is:
 ► x32 (on the DVD ~ 2.5 GB, after installation on the hard disk drive ~ 9.0 GB)
 ► x64 (on the DVD ~ 3.5 GB, after installation on the hard disk drive ~11 GB)

So this depends on what iso/warez you are using, the number of updates among many other things.

Probably the PageFile its wasting your disk space.

I stick with windows 7, but yeah, also, a 40gb disk real size should be around 37.2529.

Soooo.. yeah, check your pagefile, and also, delete anything unneeded.


----------



## Sn0rlax (May 17, 2017)

probably LAG


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

Lets see... Constantly installing drivers from Windows Update even if I already had drivers downloaded and in the driver library.
Forced Updates (it still forces it eventually, even if "defer upgrades" is turned on).
The licence being tied to both my account and the hardware post Anniversary Update (why???) which managed to also get me in hot water with a family member who has refused to converse with me for the last year now because of it.
Creators Update broke USB Plug-and-Play entirely on my machine (ironically preventing me from using my 3D printer, and thus creating anything) which took the better part of a day to resolve (thank god I never had the idea to unplug my mouse or keyboard, I never could get 3D printing over USB-Serial working again though).
Creators Update also reinstated all the tracking features I had been progressively disabling and breaking since launch and added MORE (it literally brought my network to a standstill for the first week). I don't have so much of an issue with the act of gathering data, but using MY resources, MY CPU time, MY network bandwidth, MY HDD Cycles, and MY electricity power to do it is what makes it an issue, those things ALL COST ME MONEY.
It harassed me about writing feedback about W10 daily, even after sending feedback one day it'd start asking again the next day, it did this from launch day all the way until I uninstalled W10.
Uninstalling the in-your-face LINKS to Candy Crush (and it's various incarnations) and Minecraft on the Windows Store after every update (How the hot hell do LINKS take up 4 megabytes????).
Having to go through 3 menus looking for a key function or configuration option, only to be forced to open the same tools that only took 1 menu to get to in 7.
OneDrive running at startup even after REPEATEDLY turning deleting it's "Run" entries in the registry AND disabling the option in it's settings.
This is only a fraction of the massive list of grievances I have with 10, almost 3 years of semi-daily frustrations before I gave it the boot and installed 7, which runs from the box with no nags or bullshit just as Bill intended. (Bill, if you are seeing this, get back in there and fix your company AGAIN dude. Satya's people are driving your baby into the ground doing the same things Steve's did with even less success!)



Bladexdsl said:


> you can turn ALL this off before while 1st installing.


That's a blatant lie, switching every single one of those options off only disables 10% of the actual reporting. I was seeing megabytes of data flying out to Microsoft's servers (Wireshark FTW) every minute or so AFTER the week of pure network agony with all the options disabled, thus why anyone with half a brain uses tools like DoNotSpy10. nice try though.

@Futurdreamz You sure are trying REALLY hard to defend Windows 10. Digging up the only source that isn't blatantly biased towards Microsoft that agrees with your point of view to quote in your campaign, comparing Windows 7's Crash and Error only reporting to Windows 10's every keystroke reporting and acting like 10 compares favorably, is it Fanboyism or do you have a "hidden agenda" behind your purposeful deception? ;-)


----------



## queendude (May 17, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Cant be. the clean iso is:
> ► x32 (on the DVD ~ 2.5 GB, after installation on the hard disk drive ~ 9.0 GB)
> ► x64 (on the DVD ~ 3.5 GB, after installation on the hard disk drive ~11 GB)
> 
> ...


When I install Windows 10 I have about 15 GB free. But then it automatically installs the updates and I swear whatever happens, I end up with 3 GB free.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (May 17, 2017)

queendude said:


> When I install Windows 10 I have about 15 GB free. But then it automatically installs the updates and I swear whatever happens, I end up with 3 GB free.


Check here:
https://redmondmag.com/articles/2017/03/07/windows-10-to-get-update-size-reductions.aspx


----------



## FM360 (May 17, 2017)

Some CPU intensive games run faster on Windows 7 than they do on Windows 10. CS:GO, for example, has a little higher average framerate on Windows 7 than it does on Windows 10.


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 17, 2017)

queendude said:


> When I install Windows 10 I have about 15 GB free. But then it automatically installs the updates and I swear whatever happens, I end up with 3 GB free.


How long ago was this? When a new edition come out (ETC the creators update), Windows 10 has to download the latest version as a full image, taking up a lot of space. Using Disk Cleanup to clear out system files recovers that space, if you don't want to wait for Windows to do that automatically. Also the Creator's Update has a new update mechanism so that no longer happens. Once you install the Creators Update (and clean up it's mess) all future updates should take up minimal space.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 17, 2017)

I don't hate it.


----------



## queendude (May 17, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> How long ago was this? When a new edition come out (ETC the creators update), Windows 10 has to download the latest version as a full image, taking up a lot of space. Using Disk Cleanup to clear out system files recovers that space, if you don't want to wait for Windows to do that automatically. Also the Creator's Update has a new update mechanism so that no longer happens. Once you install the Creators Update (and clean up it's mess) all future updates should take up minimal space.


i received a Creators Update notification on my laptop but not on my PC


----------



## Joom (May 19, 2017)

Cleo said:


> I don't like how windows 10 shows me the onedrive folder, although I don't use it.


That's easily disabled.

Also, I find it hilariously ironic that I run 10 on a MacBook without any problems, yet all these PCs have a new problem every day.


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 19, 2017)

Just full time switched to Ubuntu with KDE.
I don't miss Windows 10 at all, but it's the best OS Microsoft has ever made.

If I ever have to go back to Windows, it's gonna be Windows 10.
It was such a smooth ride, everything works and everything is simple. Disabling useless dumb stuff from MS is easy enough.
Dunno, it just seems convenient.

But I fell in love with Linux and I can't go back


----------



## emma02 (May 19, 2017)

As far as i know, people hate Windows 10 just because of the following reasons.

1. Updates that too frequent
2. Prone to malware and viruses
3. Costlier
4. Poorly designed control panel
5. Internet Explorer. Oh wait! Edge browser, anyway people use it for downloading Chrome / Firefox.


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2017)

emma02 said:


> 4. Poorly designed control panel


Plus the fact there's two control panels, the one included in Windows 8 and a Metro-based one, makes no sense.

Speaking of which, Windows 10 is still pushing the mobile/tablet interface on desktop PCs, which is probably another reason.


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 21, 2017)

Again, the old control panel is nearly gone and Settings has improved dramatically, especially with the Creators Update.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Again, the old control panel is nearly gone and Settings has improved dramatically, especially with the Creators Update.


I haven't used Windows 10 outside of school for quite a while, so I wasn't able to know that. :3


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 24, 2017)

RoseyDreamy said:


> I haven't used Windows 10 outside of school for quite a while, so I wasn't able to know that. :3


Windows 10 is constantly changing, and you need to put that into account when you pass judgement. When the Fall Creator's Update comes out later this year it's going to look significantly different again - thanks to the introduction of transparency and a bunch of other effects.


----------



## Stephano (May 24, 2017)

I like windows 7 better but 10 is slightly faster and has better virus protection (I think)


----------



## SkyDX (May 24, 2017)

Personally for me it boils down to three things:

1: I have the feeling that the OS constantly fights against me. If I disable some settings or change some variables they sometimes get enabled or change back again after an update
2: I can't get the UI to look how I would like it even with many tweaks
3: Most UI mods break after major updates which make it a pain

Yeah maybe I'm a bit too addicted to UI customization and modding


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 26, 2017)

And here for you, one reason not to hate Windows 10:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/remember-the-con-con-bug-it-is-back-in-a-new-flavour.471961/


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2017)

I still hate the fact the BSOD in Windows 10 looks so unprofessional. It's as if they're trying to condescend to the user or something in a way.


----------

